# Rund um Fääärttthh (Fürth)



## christschisl (28. März 2007)

Moin Ich habe da mal eine Frage 
Meine Freundin ist nach Fürth gezogen und ich häng immer am Wochenende da ab Ich kenn mich da leider nur noch nicht so gut aus und wollte mal Fragen ob jemand von euch weiß wie es mit MTB Trails da ausschaut also zum CC Fahren mein ich 
Ist vielleicht einer von euch ein Lokal und kennt sich aus 
Ich war schon mal im Adrenalin und habe gefragt die meinten ich soll in denn Stadtwald, gaben sich aber eher unwissend und unfreundlich,wahrscheinlich weil ich nix gekauft habe  
Naja wäre cool von euch wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## *iceman* (28. März 2007)

Im Fürther Stadtwald kann man sich schon sehr ausführlich austoben. An der Alten Veste (oberhalb von Zirndorf) gibts auch ein paar nette Abfahrten und a bissl was zum springen und droppen (von ganz klein bis hin zu 5-6m).

Und CC-mäßig kann man dann hinten raus bis Egersdorf fahren. Wenn man dann weiß wie man durch Wachendorf durch muss kommt man noch in den Wald zwischen Bronnamberg, Rosstal und Ammerndorf. Der ist Wegemäßig nicht ganz so gut erschlossen wie der Fürther Stadtwald (da gibts massig kleinere Pfade kreuz und quer), macht aber auch Spaß. Am besten mal auf 'ne Karte schauen (Google-Earth tuts auch).

Dieses WE kann ich nicht, hab noch Prüfungen, ab nächster Woche bin ich aber selber wieder unterwegs. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, oder man kann mal was ausmachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christschisl (28. März 2007)

Jo das wäre cool Mit Prüfungen wünsch ich dir viel Glück Ich hab auch am Freitag noch eine wird schon laufen 
Ich komme auf dich zurück


----------



## reo-fahrer (29. März 2007)

willst du dieses Wochende fahren gehen? Weil Samstag werd ich wohl nach Cadolzburg fahren um beim Frühjahspreis vom RSC ein wenig zuzuschauen (und Eisessen gehört natürlich auch dazu   ). Und Sonntag wird wohl auch noch was gehen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## adrenalin fürth (29. März 2007)

Hi,
es ist natürlich schade, dass Du bei uns unfreundlich beraten wurdest. Wir veranstalten viele kostenlose Bike Touren in unserer Umgebung und laden dazu auch "Nichtkunden" ein. Hierzu gibt es sogar einen Mailverteiler, in den Du Dich kostenlos eintragen lassen kannst. (Und Du musst dazu nichts kaufen)
Du kannst Dich ja gerne mal bei mir melden (ich heiße Ralf und schmeiße die Adrenlin Läden) und wir klären das Mißverständnis?
Was meinst Du?


----------



## Altitude (30. März 2007)

@Stefan
Sonntag, wann, wo??
darf ich mitspielen?


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. März 2007)

ich hab mir nur vorgenommen, am Sonntag radfahren zu gehen, mehr weiß ich bisher nicht. 

Und mitspielen darfst du natürlich, nachdem dein neues Marin ja seine erste Testfahrt überlebt hat   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## harry kroll (30. März 2007)

hey alex,

willst du mit mir nicht sonntag rennradfahren gehen. so 100 km abfahrt ca. 8.00 uhr. 

nee ich weiß ja, du kannst ja jetzt wieder mtb fahren. also viele späße und tu dir nicht weh.

ciao harry


----------



## harry kroll (30. März 2007)

kalchreuth ist auch nicht schlecht, aber ohne führer fast chancenlos gescheite singletrials zu finden.

aber vielleicht organisiere ich mal wieder was.

ciao harry


----------



## Ziegenzuechter (30. März 2007)

der äitsch-kroll lebt ja auch noch!


----------



## Altitude (30. März 2007)

harry kroll schrieb:


> nee ich weiß ja, du kannst ja jetzt wieder mtb fahren. also viele späße und tu dir nicht weh.
> 
> ciao harry



dat ist es nicht mein Freund...aber 08:00 ist a bisserl früh für so verpennte Typen wie mich...

...sonst gerne

@Ziegenzüchter
geh lieber Deine Viecher melken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ziegenzuechter (30. März 2007)

solang du noch die größere kugel hast wie ich, melk ich gern meine viecher...


----------



## h34d (1. April 2007)

geht morgen (bzw heute) was zamm? Ich komm ja auch aus der Nähe Fürths/Cadolzburgs.

Schreibt einfach mal.


----------



## Wendino (2. April 2007)

Ziegenzuechter schrieb:


> der äitsch-kroll lebt ja auch noch!



... und der Björn auch noch


----------



## Roberino (2. April 2007)

Willkommen in Fääärtthh.

Ich fahre oft im Stadtwald. Habe mir dort mal rund um das Wildschweingehege eine Tour zusammengesucht. Ansonsten natürlich auch bei der Alten Veste. Dort wirst du auch fündig.

Offizielle Pläne oder Strecken gibbets nicht (oder doch?)!

Viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## harry kroll (2. April 2007)

hy björn,

welche zigglein hast du denn??? hast mal bock rennrad mitzufahren. fahre zur zeit fast nix anderes. bin aber ostern in regensburg, trainingslager und so. nee, bin bei der oma, nur das bike geht natürlich mit.

ciao harry


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. April 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Willkommen in Fääärtthh.
> 
> Ich fahre oft im Stadtwald. Habe mir dort mal rund um das Wildschweingehege eine Tour zusammengesucht. Ansonsten natürlich auch bei der Alten Veste. Dort wirst du auch fündig.



die Touren sind dann aber nicht sooo lang...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (3. April 2007)

christschisl schrieb:


> Ich war schon mal im Adrenalin und habe gefragt die meinten ich soll in denn Stadtwald, gaben sich aber eher unwissend und unfreundlich,wahrscheinlich weil ich nix gekauft habe



 unfreundlich und unwissend kann ich mir NICHT vorstellen.... !!!



im Stadtwald kommt so ziemlich jeder auf seine kosten!



reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ... Frühjahspreis vom RSC ein wenig zuzuschauen



ich bin samstag auch mal ne runde mitn enduro durchn ort gefahren!
hab mich etwas mit den rennradtunten angelegt  
das könnten sie bei uns in "schborch" ruhig abschaffen...
die meinen alle jahre ihnen gehört an den tag die ganze ortschaft...
arogantes und eingebildetes volk


----------



## h34d (3. April 2007)

MasterChris schrieb:


> ich bin samstag auch mal ne runde mitn enduro durchn ort gefahren!
> hab mich etwas mit den rennradtunten angelegt




Bin am Freitag von Gonnersdorf nach Cadolzburg gefahren. Da haben die dann auch trainiert. 

Naja so ab hälfte der Strecke wollte mich ne gruppe überholen, aber ich hab mich hartnäckigst bis Cadolzburg gewährt. Die haben ganzschön dumm geschaut das jemand mit ihnen mithalten kann . Muss aber zugeben das ich danach so dermaßen im arsch war und erstmal ne pause gebraucht hab ^^


----------



## Roberino (4. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> die Touren sind dann aber nicht sooo lang...
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ne Runde = ne Stunde. Muss mal meine Radcomputer auslesen, wie die Strecke so ist. Für zwischendurch reicht mir die und wenn ich bock hab, fahr ich die halt 2 mal.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. April 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Ne Runde = ne Stunde. Muss mal meine Radcomputer auslesen, wie die Strecke so ist. Für zwischendurch reicht mir die und wenn ich bock hab, fahr ich die halt 2 mal.



entweder fährst du recht langsam oder die Runde geht _etwas_ weiter durch den Stadtwald. Weil soo groß ist der Wald ja jetzt auch nicht  

--

geht jemand dieses Wochende fahren?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## h34d (4. April 2007)

ich wär bei einer tour rund um die Veste dabei.

Am Sonntag sind wir auch 1 3/4 stunden gefahren. Das war nicht schlecht.
Also ich werd Freitag ggn mittag wieder daheim sein (schreib von München aus) und hab dann eigentlich des ganze wochenende zeit!


----------



## Pistentiger (9. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade erst nach Fürth hergezogen. Ab und an gehe ich mal nach Feierabend eine Runde zum Biken, oder am Wochenende. Ich fahre Tour und CC, wie ihr scheinbar auch.
Am Donnerstag hätte ich wieder Zeit. Ich bin da auch recht spontan. Schreibt einfach kurz einen Treffpunkt und eine Zeit hier rein. Ab 16.00 Uhr geht's bei mir meistens.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Mordugh (10. April 2007)

Hi ihr, 
ich bin im August bereits nach Fürth gezogen und fahre sehr viel Fahrrad. Seit September 4382 km. Ich fahre Mountainbike und bekomme bald ein BMX. Ich würde auch gern mal mit euch im Stadtwald fahren, allein macht es immer weniger Spaß. Wenn ihr euch wieder trefft, schreibt den Termin doch hier ins Forum und wenn ich Zeit habe, komm ich auch, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt. Ich würde mich freuen.


----------



## Mordugh (11. April 2007)

@ reo fahrer
ich hab mir gerade das Video angeguckt, ich find eure Sprünge echt geil, allerdings finde ich die Verletzungen abschreckend. am anfang dachte ich noch, ich fahr am WE mal zur alten Veste, aber nach den Verletzungen, das schreckt mich ab. Ich finde ja die Strecke gut aber recht riskant, könnt auch sein, dass das daran liegt, dass ich noch Anfänger im Offroadfahren bin. Naja. vielleicht schau ich mir die Strecke ja doch mal am Wochenende an. Ich hoff ich verletz mich nicht


----------



## Roberino (11. April 2007)

Ich kenne die Strecke an der Veste noch nicht. Kann mir die mal wer zeigen? Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende, vorzugsweise Sonntag vormittag?


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Strecke an der Veste noch nicht. Kann mir die mal wer zeigen? Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende, vorzugsweise Sonntag vormittag?



am Sonntag werd ich wohl am Ochsenkopf sein, aber Samstag ginge schon was. Oder halt abends unter der Woche.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christschisl (11. April 2007)

An alle die Bock haben ich bin am Donnerstag um 16 Uhr an der Veste oben und warte bie dem kleinen Parkplatz unterhalb des Restaurant Ihr erkennt mich an meinem baluen Kona Kula und dem roten Scott Trikot also wenn ihr Lust habt dann kommt einfach vorbei


----------



## Alte Däne (11. April 2007)

Guck doch mal hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.6948/Mountainbike.6948.html

Gruß

Andy


----------



## Roberino (11. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> am Sonntag werd ich wohl am Ochsenkopf sein, aber Samstag ginge schon was. Oder halt abends unter der Woche.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


Stefan, ich komme auf das Angebot zurück, wenn ich am Freitag wieder zu hause bin und nen Termin mit meiner Regierung abgeklärt habe. 

Thx


----------



## Jango (11. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> am Sonntag werd ich wohl am Ochsenkopf sein, aber Samstag ginge schon was. Oder halt abends unter der Woche.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Hey Oberförster  Dich langweilt der Stadtwald wohl auch schon das du an den Ochsenkopf ausweichen musst wie?

Viele Grüße
Levent


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2007)

Jango schrieb:


> Hey Oberförster  Dich langweilt der Stadtwald wohl auch schon das du an den Ochsenkopf ausweichen musst wie?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Levent



nee, ich bin doch schon so ein alter Sack, dass ich den Lift am Ochsenkopf zum bergauffahren brauch   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Jango (11. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> nee, ich bin doch schon so ein alter Sack, dass ich den Lift am Ochsenkopf zum bergauffahren brauch
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Ich glaub es wird mal wieder Zeit die alte Truppe zu reanimieren und im Stadtwald wieder die Reviere abzustecken  Soviel zum Thema Alter

Wie oft bist du überhaupt noch unterwegs?

Gruß, ich


----------



## Altitude (11. April 2007)

christschisl schrieb:


> An alle die Bock haben ich bin am Donnerstag um 16 Uhr an der Veste oben und warte bie dem kleinen Parkplatz unterhalb des Restaurant Ihr erkennt mich an meinem baluen Kona Kula und dem roten Scott Trikot also wenn ihr Lust habt dann kommt einfach vorbei



tja Bub 16:00 Uhr ist ja löblich, aber für die arbeitende Bevölkerung e weng früh... 

viele Späße

@Stefan
tu Dir im Fichtelgebirge net weh...


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. April 2007)

@christschisl: über 18Uhr könnte man ja noch reden, aber 16Uhr ist zu früh.

@Alit: ich hab Montag schonmal dort geübt, außerdem fahr ich in voller Kantenklatscher-Ausrüstung  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mordugh (12. April 2007)

Wenn ihr zur alten Veste fahrt, habt ihr bock nen absoluten Anfänger tips zu geben? Würde gerne kommen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (12. April 2007)

Mordugh schrieb:


> Wenn ihr zur alten Veste fahrt, habt ihr bock nen absoluten Anfänger tips zu geben? Würde gerne kommen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe.


Nicht schaffen im Sinne von, ich  habe vielleicht keine Zeit oder eher ich weiß nicht ob ich im Sattel bleiben kann.

Kannst gerne mitfahren, kein Thema. Vielleicht geht was am Wochenende. Ich poste hier wieder, wenn ich weiß wann.


----------



## Mordugh (12. April 2007)

schaffen im Sinne von keine Zeit haben. aber es wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmen würdet.


----------



## Altitude (12. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ...außerdem fahr ich in voller Kantenklatscher-Ausrüstung



...keine Bilder 
...keine Bilder 
...keine Bilder 
...keine Bilder 
...keine Bilder 

... D A S  will ich nicht sehen


----------



## Roberino (16. April 2007)

Hab am Samstag, 21.04. ab 14 Uhr zeit ne Runde zu fahren. Idealerweise kann mir wer die Runde an der Veste zeigen? 

Treffpunkt?? Wer fährt mit??


----------



## h34d (16. April 2007)

Ich bin dabei. Hm also soviel zu zeigen gibts eigentlich net, man fährt halt da wo man lust hat


----------



## Roberino (16. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Hm also soviel zu zeigen gibts eigentlich net, man fährt halt da wo man lust hat


Mhm? Wieso? Ich dachte da gibbets nen Trail oder mehrere? Bin bisher immer nur um den Trimm-Dich-Pfad, dem Wildschweingehege und dem Waldlehrpfad gefahren. Alte Veste kenn ich überhaupt nix. Aber bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (16. April 2007)

Also Samstag 14 Uhr bin ich dabei.
Donnerstag 16 Uhr ist optimal. Hab um 11 Uhr schluss 

Wir können ja die 2 Termine ausmachen. Einmal für die Arbeitende Bevölkerung und einmal für alle anderen ^^.

Nur Sonntag weis ich net, weil ich Montags Geschichts Klausur hab und da warscheinlich keine Zeit finden werde! Treffpunkt: Veste




Alte Däne schrieb:


> Guck doch mal hier:
> 
> http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.6948/Mountainbike.6948.html
> 
> ...



"Gut ausgebaute Forstwege - Wenig Straße" Also Trails sind mir lieber!


----------



## Roberino (16. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Treffpunkt: Veste


Wo dort genau? Komm vom Kanal her, über den Bahnübergang (Bahnhaltestelle) die Straße hoch Richtung Zindorf. Dort dann irgendwann an der rechten Seite?


----------



## h34d (16. April 2007)

Wie wärs mit direkt am Turm (kannst ja von der einen seite hochfahren)
Oder unterhalb des Biergartens?

(also auf jeden fall relativ nah drann. da verfährt sich keiner und man findet einander!)

(Ich komm von genau der anderen Richtung aus Langenzenn)


@ Mordugh: Kein Problem! 


mfg
Dominik


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. April 2007)

na dann wäre ja die nächste Tour ja geplant: 

14 Uhr an der Veste, Treffpunkt am Turm. Werd wohl auch kommen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## h34d (18. April 2007)

@Roberino: Gilt das morgen um 16 Uhr noch?


----------



## Roberino (18. April 2007)

Morgen 16 Uhr kann ich net. Da hab ich schon ein anderes Date. Aber Samstag 14 Uhr passt. Müssen uns nur an der Veste finden.


----------



## h34d (18. April 2007)

Ok kein Problem!

Wenn wir uns direkt an der Veste treffen (also wirklich an den Mauern des Turms) können wir uns gar nicht verfehlen. Kein Stress also.

Wenn ich Glück hab sind bis Samstag meine neuen Klickpedale und Schuhe da! Mal schauen wies sich dann damit fährt.

mfg
Dominik


----------



## thyrax (18. April 2007)

Hi Zusammen,

mal schauen, wenn ich Zeit hab komme ich auch zur Veste am Samstag.

Bis dann,
thyrax


----------



## Roberino (19. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Wenn ich Glück hab sind bis Samstag meine neuen Klickpedale und Schuhe da! Mal schauen wies sich dann damit fährt.


Soll ich Verbandszeugs mitbringen?


----------



## h34d (19. April 2007)

so habse grad bekommen. Werd heute mal an die Veste fahren und ausprobieren  


mfg
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (19. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> so habse grad bekommen. Werd heute mal an die Veste fahren und ausprobieren


Und??? Im ganzen Stück wieder zurück gekommen??? 

Toi! Toi! Toi! Hab bisher 500km mit Klicks runter (auch im Wald) - ohne Sturz  

Bis Samstag. Kann aber auch gut 14:15 Uhr bei mir werden!!! Bin dann an der Veste (direkt).


----------



## h34d (19. April 2007)

War heute über vier Stunden zwischen Felsenkeller und Veste unterwegs.
Alles ohne Probleme. Am Anfang wollte ich mal absteigen und hab dabei vergessen mich auszuklicken. Ansonnsten bin ich absolut zufrieden. Fährt sich einfach wesentlich besser. Vor allem Bergauf merkt man es richtig krass, das man einfach mehr Kraft hat.
Und nach ner Stunde geht man mit den Schuhen auch automtisch in der richtigen Position aufs Pedal sodass sie sofort einklicken.


----------



## Altitude (20. April 2007)

14:00 Veste könnt ich hinkriegen...

was ist geplant???

Veste - C'borch -  Druidenstein - Loisl's - zurück

oder doch eher was anderes???


----------



## Roberino (20. April 2007)

Von meiner Seite aus nix. Ich will nur die Wege dort kennen lernen.

Wie lange ist die Tour, die du vorschlägst?


----------



## h34d (20. April 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> 14:00 Veste könnt ich hinkriegen...
> 
> was ist geplant???
> 
> ...




Ach so du willst so weit fahren? Also ich hab nix dagegen aber da ist halt net viel mit Trails. Wir sind letztes mal halt nur im Zirndorfer- und Fürthstadtwald gefahren. Da kommt Streckenmäßig auch einiges zusammen!

Loisl's ist immer gut


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> Ach so du willst so weit fahren? Also ich hab nix dagegen aber da ist halt net viel mit Trails.



Das denkst du   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. April 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> 14:00 Veste könnt ich hinkriegen...
> 
> was ist geplant???
> 
> ...



Veste, Bronnamberg, Roschtl Trimmdich-Pfad, Weinzierlein, Steinbach, Sporch + Loisl's, zurück?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (20. April 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Veste, Bronnamberg, Roschtl Trimmdich-Pfad, Weinzierlein, Steinbach, Sporch + Loisl's, zurück?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



besserer Plan...und die 2 % weniger Trails auf Deiner Route nehm ich gern in kauf... 

@h34d
es gibt keinen Trail im Stadtwald, den der Reo oder ich net kenn - trust me


----------



## Altitude (20. April 2007)

@roberino
je nach Variante, Traildichte, Kondition und Fahrtechnik  a l l e r  Beteiligter - 30er bis 50er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (20. April 2007)

Ok, Alex, geht klar. Na da bin ich aber jetzt schon mal gespannt auf was ich mich da einlasse ;-)


----------



## h34d (20. April 2007)

Ja ok, komm zwar fast aus Sporch (Langenzenn) aber kenn mich da trial mäßig nicht so aus.

Ich vertrau euch einfach mal ^^.


----------



## longstag (20. April 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> War heute über vier Stunden zwischen Felsenkeller und Veste unterwegs.
> Alles ohne Probleme. Am Anfang wollte ich mal absteigen und hab dabei vergessen mich auszuklicken. Ansonnsten bin ich absolut zufrieden. Fährt sich einfach wesentlich besser. Vor allem Bergauf merkt man es richtig krass, das man einfach mehr Kraft hat.
> Und nach ner Stunde geht man mit den Schuhen auch automtisch in der richtigen Position aufs Pedal sodass sie sofort einklicken.


Zur Not kommst immer wieder raus...
Is wie bei 'ner Skibindung auch... kannst sie ja auch a weng lockerer einstellen am Anfang.
Fühl mich mit klicks immer sicherer als ohne.


----------



## Roberino (21. April 2007)

Moin Jungs,
ich hoffe, ich kann euch so noch erreichen und es liest wer. Ich muss für heute leider absagen. Ich habe ein paar Probs mit unserem Familienauto. Da muss ich mich erst mal drum kümmern. 

Schieb die Tour mal auf und hoffe einfach das es das nächste mal klappt. Wünsch euch viel spaß beim biken.


----------



## h34d (21. April 2007)

Schade. Naja wir fahren aber trotzdem oder?


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. April 2007)

jo, klar. Wenn jemand net kommen kann, ist er selber schuld   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (21. April 2007)

Ok also bis um 14 Uhr!


----------



## h34d (21. April 2007)

Das schicksal wollte wohl nicht ^^

Hab mir aufm Weg ein Loch gefahren musst also erstmal flicken. War dann natürlich spät drann und bin gut schnell in ne kurve aufm schotterweg gefahren und wie sollte es anders kommen gestürzt.

War dann um 14:17 an der Veste, aber es war leider keiner mehr da.


Aber wart ihr so um 16:10 im Loisels? 1ner in nem roten Trikot, 2 "Kahlköpfe" von denen der eine über eine Essensschlacht mit riesen Schnitzeln philosphiert und jemand mit ner Cube hose?


----------



## thyrax (21. April 2007)

jepp das waren wir   

hmm 14:17 an der Veste? dann haben wir uns aber nur um sekunden verpasst weil wir haben noch ne ganze zeit gewartet (da wo die autos parken). Tja Pech aber das nächste mal dann.  

Ciao,
Henning (der mit der cube hose + trikot )


----------



## h34d (21. April 2007)

ich war der mit dem blauen oberteil einen tisch weiter.

Hab euch dann nur net gefragt weil komischerweise noch 2 frauen und paar kinder mit am tisch waren die absolut net so aussahen als wären sie irgendwie mitm bike unterwegs.


----------



## reo-fahrer (22. April 2007)

dann warst du der mit dem blauen Canyon, ohne Helm (??) und dem blauen Trikot?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## h34d (22. April 2007)

Ja der war ich. 

(Helm ist leider kaputt. Werd mir die Woche wieder einen kaufen)


----------



## Mr. Chris (30. April 2007)

Servus Zusammen,

Wie schauts den in sachen Freeride/Downhill in Fürth an der Alten Feste aus? Bin eigetlich nur in Nürnberg am Tiergarten unterwegs, aber n paar neue Spots können ja nichts schaden  
Sind die Trails zu finden ohne Ortskundigen  
Wird mich über eine paar Antworten freuen


----------



## h34d (30. April 2007)

ja findet man schon ohne ortskundigen. Die Freeride sachen sind eh eher direkt an der Veste (falls ich mich etz net täusche)


----------



## Priest0r (30. April 2007)

was willst du mit veste er hat ganz klar nach feste gefragt
die spots an der feste sind aber suuuuuuuper seeeeecret und man findet das so ohne weiteres nicht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h34d (30. April 2007)

sry aber meines wissen schreibt man Veste halt mit "V"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Priest0r (30. April 2007)

ACH :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
du bist ein fuXXXXXXx


----------



## Wenkman (2. Mai 2007)

Tach Jungs,

ich war am WE mal wieder Alte Veste-mäßig unterwegs und bin die Route abgefahren die man auf www.gps-tours (..oder so ähnlich) runterladen kann.

Nur irgendwie hab ich es geschafft den Druidenstein zu verpassen oder die Route geht da gar nicht vorbei.   

Kann mir jemand einen Tip oder einen Track oder sowas zukommen lassen, wo ich den finde..??

Danke
Ciao, Marco


----------



## h34d (2. Mai 2007)

wennst willst können wir mal zusammen hinfahren.


----------



## h34d (2. Mai 2007)

Priest0r schrieb:


> ACH :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> du bist ein fuXXXXXXx




hae was willst denn du jetzt?

Irgendwie wird mir das net klar!


h34d


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> hae was willst denn du jetzt?
> 
> Irgendwie wird mir das net klar!
> 
> ...



na, weißt du das nicht? die Veste kennt doch jeder, aber an der Feste sind die echten Strecken für die harten Biker  

Er wollte nur darauf herumreiten, das Mr. Chris das Wort "*F*este" falsch geschrieben hat, nämlich mit F. Und wenn du ihm dann erklärst, wo die *V*este ist, sind das ja zwei unterschiedliche Orte <= das war der Witz. Zwar ziemlich flach, aber naja.

MfG
dipl. Witze-Erklärer Stefan


----------



## Riddick (2. Mai 2007)

Wenkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin die Route abgefahren die man auf www.gps-tours (..oder so ähnlich) runterladen kann.


www.gps-tours.info  



> Nur irgendwie hab ich es geschafft den Druidenstein zu verpassen oder die Route geht da gar nicht vorbei.
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen Tip oder einen Track oder sowas zukommen lassen, wo ich den finde..??


Hab' bei GPS-Tours gar keine Route gefunden, die direkt zum Druidenstein führt.  

Ist aber relativ leicht zu finden - wenn man das winzige Hinweisschild sieht.   Du fährst hinter Cadolzburg auf den Trimm-Dich-Pfad (beim Hundplatz) und ca. 400 m hinter dem 2-km-Schild, das am rechten Wegrand steht, gehts rechts hoch zum Druidenstein. Aber erwarte nicht zuviel. Ich bin letzte Woche hingefahren und war etwas enttäuscht. 

Gruß,
Riddick


----------



## h34d (2. Mai 2007)

Ach sooo. Danke Reo
@riddick: Ja ich hab auch keine touren gefunden.
Am Druidenstein ist auch eigentlich net viel! Bin früher öfters dort gefahren.

Grad in deinem Blog gelesen: "Hinter dem Denkmal folgte ich zu Fuß 'nem kurzen Weg, aber was ich da am Hang sah, hielt ich für nicht fahrbar."
Das hab ich auch gemerkt,nur bin ich nicht zufuß sondern mit dem Rad dem weg gefolgt 
´


----------



## Riddick (2. Mai 2007)

h34d schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich auch gemerkt,nur bin ich nicht zufuß sondern mit dem Rad dem weg gefolgt


Und, wie ging's aus?


----------



## reo-fahrer (2. Mai 2007)

was in der Richtung eine Standard-Runde ist: du fährst am Start vom Trimm-Dich-Pfad nach Links dem markiertem Wanderweg nach, der geht immer am Südrand vom Dillenberg entlang. Irgendwann auf Höhe von Deberndorf gehts dann mal rechts im Wald hoch und man kommt wieder auf den Trimm-Dich-Pfad. Dort rechts wieder Richtung Cadolzburg und gleich links hoch den Grün-Strich(?) Wanderweg zum Druidenstein. Von dort gehts den selben Wanderweg Richtung Norden ziemlich lang und schnell bergab. Am Waldrand wieder rechts Richtung Cadolzburg. Da gehen einige Trails bis zu dem Wasserwerk zw. Gonnersdorf und Cadolzburg. von dort aus entweder Straße oder parallel dazu im Wald den Weg und man kommt direkt unterhalb der Burg raus.
Ich kann mal auf der TOP50 das ungefähr einzeichnen, wenn jemand interesse hat. Oder wir fahren es demnächst mal.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (2. Mai 2007)

Jo bin das auch mal gefahren (zwar net alles an einem Stück)

@riddick: ungefähr 2 meter gefahren, dann wurds mir zu krass und das rad um 90° gedreht das ich parallel zum Berg stand und absteigen konnte.


----------



## Roberino (2. Mai 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> Oder wir fahren es demnächst mal.


Neuer Versuch meinerseits: kommenden Sonntag vormittag so ab 9?


----------



## h34d (2. Mai 2007)

desto später desto besser für mich. Brauch schon bischen bis ich an der Veste bin. (falls ihr euch da treffen wollt!)


----------



## Priest0r (2. Mai 2007)

je xxx, desto xxx


----------



## Riddick (3. Mai 2007)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> www.gps-tours.info


Ich seh grad, da ist mir versehentlich ein "s" reingerutscht.  Korrekt heißt es www.gps-tour.info




			
				h34d schrieb:
			
		

> @riddick: ungefähr 2 meter gefahren, dann wurds mir zu krass und das rad um 90° gedreht das ich parallel zum Berg stand und absteigen konnte.


Glück gehabt.  

Der Weg ein paar Meter weiter links ist zwar auch recht steil, scheint aber fahrbar zu sein, oder? Beim nächsten Mal werd' ich etwas mehr Zeit mitbringen, und mir die Umgebung genauer ansehen.

Dann kann ich auch den von _reo-fahrer_ beschriebenen Weg fahren.


----------



## reo-fahrer (4. Mai 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Neuer Versuch meinerseits: kommenden Sonntag vormittag so ab 9?



Frühaufsteher? senile Bettflucht? Kleine Kinder?

Also 11 Uhr an der Veste wär OK, vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (4. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit Stefan,

ja, so in der Reihenfolge ;-) das mittlere kann man aber weglassen....

mal sehn, ob ich auch um 11 kann. poste wieder.


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2007)

bin wieder mal im Lande - geht am Sonntach was?


----------



## Roberino (6. Juni 2007)

Sonntach ist lang. Geht von 00:00 bis 23:59!

An wann hast du gedacht und wie lange?


----------



## h34d (9. Juni 2007)

hm schreibt mal was ihr euch so vorstellt


----------



## h34d (14. Juni 2007)

Wie schauts denn dieses Wochenende aus? 
Ich kann eigentlich immer! Hätte mal lust mit euch die Runde von der Veste zum Druidenstein zu fahren (wo ich letzes mal zu spät kam), aber natürlich auch alles andere!


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2007)

nö, ich bin nicht da, bin das Wochenende in Ilmenau.

Und beim Rest der üblichen Tourenguide-Verdächtigen hab ich eine Vermutung was die machen: die sitzen nur noch an ihren PCs, schreiben an ihren Blogs und haben keinerlei Zeit mehr, mit den normalen Foren-Nutzern radfahren zu gehen   

  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Beerchen (14. Juni 2007)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> ... beim Rest der üblichen Tourenguide-Verdächtigen hab ich eine Vermutung was die machen: die sitzen nur noch an ihren PCs, schreiben an ihren Blogs und haben keinerlei Zeit mehr, mit den normalen Foren-Nutzern radfahren zu gehen ...


Aber das macht doch nichts, denn die üblichen Verdächigen Mitfahrer sitzen auch nur noch vorm PC und versorgen das Forum mit Backrezepten, und haben deshalb auch keine Zeit mehr zum radfahren.
      


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## h34d (14. Juni 2007)

lol früchtevollkornbrot 

Da fehlt mir das Fleisch


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Juni 2007)

Beerchen schrieb:


> Aber das macht doch nichts, denn die üblichen Verdächigen Mitfahrer sitzen auch nur noch vorm PC und versorgen das Forum mit Backrezepten, und haben deshalb auch keine Zeit mehr zum radfahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das hatte ich ja vor einer Weile schon festgestellt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (14. Juni 2007)

@Stefan
viel Spass beim Kantenklatschen - tu Dir net weh Bub...

...ich treib mich die Woche mal wieder in den Alpen auf Hüttentour rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2007)

Altitude schrieb:


> @Stefan
> viel Spass beim Kantenklatschen - tu Dir net weh Bub...
> 
> ...ich treib mich die Woche mal wieder in den Alpen auf Hüttentour rum...



nee, selber mitfahren ist nicht, das tu ich mir nicht an. Wird wohl auf Samstag nochmal nach Steinach zum selber fahren und am Sonntag dann Ilmenau zum zuschauen rauslaufen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2008)

allen Fürthern ne entspannte 2008er Bike-Saison...


----------



## h34d (11. März 2008)

danke danke. Bei mir wirds wohl nächste Woche losgehen. Vorher muss aber noch einiges am Rad gemacht werden!


----------



## todmoog (14. Oktober 2008)

Sehr bedauerlich was ich gestern zu sehen bekommen habe :





















(alle Kicker sind platt)

Kennt jemand die Hintergründe wie es dazu kam? Die Stelle ist jetzt jedenfalls auch für Wanderer kaum passierbar.


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Oktober 2008)

Da an der Stelle kommen normalerweise nie Wanderer vorbei. Die laufen nur oben an der Hütte auf dem Schotterweg. Ich hab halt die Vermutung, die fällen da halt Bäume, weil die Ecke gerade dran ist mit Bäume fällen  Zumindest liegen die Bäume da schon ein paar Wochen rum.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Roberino (15. Oktober 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Sehr bedauerlich was ich gestern zu sehen bekommen habe :


Das ist übrigens nicht die einzigste Stelle im Wald wo es so aussieht. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was sich die Waldarbeiter da dabei denken. Wahrscheinlich nix. 	

Bin gestern den Kleeblattweg ab/bis Veste gefahren. Dabei hatte ich auch zwei Begegnungen der besonderen Art:

Am Waldfriedhof bei Zirndorf baggern Arbeiter gerade den Weg auf, aber nicht nur ein Stück, sondern fast nen Kilometer ist der Kleeblattweg gesperrt. Ab Weiherhofer Hauptstrasse bis zur Gutenbergstrasse ist wegen einer Leitung der Weg eigentlich dicht. War mir aber wurscht. Sehr zum Zorn des Arbeiters. 

Dann ein Stück weiter bevor man in Wachendorf kommt, baggert einer kurz nach dem Wald am Zirndorfer Weg. Und wo steht sein Materialwagen? Richtig! Genau auf dem Weg ohne das man da vernünftig vorbei kommt. Hab dann mal eben etwas ruppig den Außenspiegel eingeklappt, da ist der Typ doch gleich aus dem Bagger gesprungen und mir hinterher. Döddel! 

Ich dachte mit dem Kleeblattweg habe ich einen schönen Weg im Wald gefunden, aber so mach der zur Zeit nicht unbedingt Spaß  
Der restliche Wegeverlauf ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## reo-fahrer (7. November 2008)

Nachdem am Sonntag mal wieder Cross-Rennen im Stadtwald ist, bietet es sich damit an, erst ne Tour zu fahren und anschließend noch ein wenig Glühweintrinkend  beim Crossrennen zuzuschauen.

Treffpunkt 12 Uhr Alte Veste Parkplatz am Turm, so 2 bis max. 3 Stunden Tour durch Stadtwald und Umgebung. Tempo wird so sein, dass jeder mitkommt  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (7. November 2008)

ah das ist doch mal was 
Bin dabei nachdem das Tempo auch schön gemütlich ist


----------



## oo7 (8. November 2008)

todmoog schrieb:


> Sehr bedauerlich was ich gestern zu sehen bekommen habe :
> 
> ####bilder#####
> 
> ...



   

naja ... wenigstens haben die **** gleich Holz liegen lassen zum Bauen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (8. November 2008)

Mal schaun ob ich morgen überhaupt fit bin, geh heut endlich mal wieder auf die Piste bzw ins Coyote Ugly  . 
Und hoffentlich endet es nicht wieder soo übel :kotz:

Wenn die Zeit mal wieder reif ist die Line wieder aufzubauen bin ich mit meinem Klappspaten stets bereit


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2008)

war ne lustige Tour heute mit den ganzen Kaffeetanten...  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## blacksurf (9. November 2008)

*g* ja war sehr feinâ¦
und das wetter war besser als gedacht.
das schreit nach wiederholung


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. November 2008)

ich hab mir vorhin schon was auf ICQ anhören dürfen wegen den Kaffeetanten... 
Mal sehen was das Wetter so macht, aber prinzipiell kein Problem.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ..Gamble.. (11. Dezember 2008)

ahoi schließ mich hier mal an... bin demnächst des öfteren in fürth und würd gern mal an der alten veste oder stadtwald oder sowas fahren...
bin mit meiner besseren hälfte schon mal an der alten veste etwas rumgelaufen und des sah schon bisschen nach spaß aus;o)
würd mich da gern leuten anschließen da ich mich da null auskenn.
lg


----------



## Roberino (11. Dezember 2008)

..Gamble.. schrieb:


> würd mich da gern leuten anschließen da ich mich da null auskenn.


Kenn da nen schönen 25km Rundkurs ab/bis Alte Veste (Kleeblattweg). Bietet eigentlich alles vom Trail bis zum Waldpfad (a bisserl Asphalt auch)...
Nur terminlich?.... Mhm, mal überlegen. Wann ginge es denn bei dir immer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..Gamble.. (11. Dezember 2008)

naja mei mädl wohnt dort und jetzt bin ich halt am überlegen ob ich mein hobel ma mitnehm...genaueres sag ich noch bescheid ;o) aber danke schon mal ...


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Dezember 2008)

sag halt mal, wann du fahren gehen willst, da sollte sich schonmal was machen lassen, Stadtwald ist ja recht nahe für mich 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## ..Gamble.. (11. Dezember 2008)

also ab whynachten hab ich urlaub und ab da werd ich dann auch in fürth (oberfürberg) sein da würd ich mich auf jeden fall nochmal melden.


----------



## hofschalk (15. Dezember 2008)

bin au recht neu in nürnberch und les immer fleissig mit im forum, aber trau mich net mitzufahren, weil hab dieses jahr erst angefangen und no net sooo viel km gemacht. 

glaub ihr sägt mich da in grund und boden.

aber wenn mal was gemäßigtes zamgehen würde, wäre ich gerne dabei (also grundfitness is ganz passabel, glaub ich)

die gegend um zirndorf und die veste klingt immer ganz spannend wenn da drüber geschrieben wird, aber kenn mich natürlich au net so aus. 
bin bisher nur paar mal am tiergarten und rund um des steinbrüchlein in kornburg unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Roberino (16. Dezember 2008)

@hofschalk
na, net so bescheiden. Wir beißen bestimmt nicht und mitfahren kann jeder.

Es sieht ganz so aus, als könnte ich am Samstag oder Sonntag nachmittag ne Runde (Kleeblattweg) im Stadtwald ab/bis Veste drehen, wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt.

Ist noch wer dabei?


----------



## hofschalk (16. Dezember 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> @hofschalk
> na, net so bescheiden. Wir beißen bestimmt nicht und mitfahren kann jeder.



das freut mich 

samstag muss ich leider arbeiten, aber vielleicht kann ich am sonntag, bevors zur family zum abendessen geht. kommt auf die abfahrtszeit und dauer an.


----------



## Roberino (16. Dezember 2008)

hofschalk schrieb:


> das freut mich
> 
> samstag muss ich leider arbeiten, aber vielleicht kann ich am sonntag, bevors zur family zum abendessen geht. kommt auf die abfahrtszeit und dauer an.


Für die Rundfahrt ab/bis Veste - rund 25km - brauche ich so in etwa 1:15 bis 1:30h.
Man könnte vllt. so gegen zwei starten....


----------



## hofschalk (16. Dezember 2008)

sounds good. aber au recht zügig 

vielleicht ist ja bis dahin mein garmin schon da, dann lass ich des glei mal mitlaufen.


----------



## Roberino (16. Dezember 2008)

Zügig? Findest? Fahr auch langsamer....

GPS Daten habe ich von der Tour (mit meinem N95 aufgezeichnet), kannst hier laden: Kleeblattweg


----------



## hofschalk (16. Dezember 2008)

ach des geht schon. 

die daten werd ich glei mal einlesen, wenns garmin endlich da ist.
warte schon ganz sehnsüchtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch neu in Fürth. Bin auch schon 2-3mal beim Stadtwald rumgegurkt. Kenn aber sicher noch nicht alle wirklich intressanten Punkte.

Hab zZ. aber ziemliche Motivationsprobleme was sich auch in meiner WP-Wertung nierderschlägt :-( Da muss ich mal wieder ran.
Ich werde mich einfach mal zwingen am Sa. den Track von dir abzufahren, dann seh ich ob ich bei euch mithalten kann.

@Roberino:
Schöne Homepage mit intressanten Infos. Muss mir bei Gelegenheit den Tourenteil mal in Ruhe durchlesen. Ich träum davon 2009 meine erste Transalp zu fahren.


----------



## Roberino (18. Dezember 2008)

were schrieb:


> Ich werde mich einfach mal zwingen am Sa. den Track von dir abzufahren, dann seh ich ob ich bei euch mithalten kann.


Samstag? Sonntag? Ich bin noch hin und her gerissen. Könnstet du auch Sonntags fahren so gegen zwei? Oder am Samstag gegen zwei? 



were schrieb:


> @Roberino:
> Schöne Homepage mit intressanten Infos. Muss mir bei Gelegenheit den Tourenteil mal in Ruhe durchlesen. Ich träum davon 2009 meine erste Transalp zu fahren.


Danke! Träume nicht, fahre! Ich will - wie du bestimmt gelesen hast - 2009 auch wieder auf Tour gehen. Ist (fast) wie ne Sucht


----------



## were (18. Dezember 2008)

Okay, Sonntag sieht gut aus!


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Ihr nichts dagegen habt fahre ich ne Rund mit. Sa, oder So, ist mir wurscht.

Hauptsache es regnet nicht. Gebt Ihr noch genau bescheid wann ihr Euch wo trefft?

Bin aus der Ecke Tilly Park. Fahre meistens durch Hainberg nach Zirndorf.


----------



## Roberino (19. Dezember 2008)

Moin Jungs, also, wenn das so weiter fisselt, dann wird das bei mir am Sonntag nix. Meine Frau und mein Sohn waren gestern im Stadtwald: das ist ne Schlammschlacht. 

Jungs, sorry, für meinen Geschmack etwas zu viel....


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich verstehen, war letztes WE schon ne Schlammschlacht. War völlig durchnässt.
Früher hätte mich das nicht gestört. Bin heuer 30 geworden, daran wird es liegen. 

Aber ich geh mal kucken, wenn ich ein schönes Stück finde fahre ich da so oft hoch und runter bis es mir zum Hals raushängt. Die Gabel muss noch etwas eingefahren werden.
Bin deswegen die Woche mal 1,5std Treppen gefahren. Aber sie "gautscht" immernoch so komisch bei kleinen schnellen Federvorgängen.

Hört/fühlt sich fast so an als wäre der Steuersatz total lose. Ist er aber nicht.


----------



## Roberino (29. Dezember 2008)

Servus miteinand,

also, ich fahre morgen (Dienstag, 30.12.). Treffpunkt wäre beim Hotel Forsthaus, direkt an der (neuen) Wanderkarte (nähe Wildschweingehege) oder klickt HIER. Wer mit dem Auto (kommen muss) kann direkt neben dem Hotel parken 

Zeit: etwa 14 Uhr (+/- ein paar Minuten). Dummerweise weiß ich die exakte Zeit aber erst morgen gegen Mittag 

Dauer: ca 2h 

Länge: rund 25km (Kleeblattweg)

Wer kommt noch?


----------



## were (29. Dezember 2008)

Muss Morgen arbeiten, aber wann anders bin ich mal dabei.


----------



## Roberino (30. Dezember 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Zeit: etwa 14 Uhr (+/- ein paar Minuten). Dummerweise weiß ich die exakte Zeit aber erst morgen gegen Mittag


Abfahrtszeit steht: 14 Uhr!

Wer mag ist dabei, ansonsten wieder am kommenden Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (30. Dezember 2008)

Schee wars, kalt wars... wieder 2h für den WP!


----------



## hofschalk (31. Dezember 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> GPS Daten habe ich von der Tour (mit meinem N95 aufgezeichnet), kannst hier laden: Kleeblattweg



ähm, dumme frage, aber wie kann ich die daten jetzt mit meinem garmin kombinieren (bin da noch anfänger)


----------



## Roberino (31. Dezember 2008)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ähm, dumme frage, aber wie kann ich die daten jetzt mit meinem garmin kombinieren (bin da noch anfänger)



Keine Ahnung  ich denke du wirst ein Konvertierungstool von KML/XML auf Garmin benötigen.... ich hab kein Garmin


----------



## Donaldi (31. Dezember 2008)

hofschalk schrieb:


> ähm, dumme frage, aber wie kann ich die daten jetzt mit meinem garmin kombinieren (bin da noch anfänger)



Ich habe mir den Track mal in www.gpsies.com nach GPX als Ausgabeformat umwandeln lassen, das Ergebnis mit 4.968 Punkten, 25,9km Laenge, Schnitt 10km/h (mit Pausen) auf 2h35min wurde mir dann gleich in Mapsource (6.13.7) geschickt und dort dann angezeigt. 
Dann halt abspeichern.

Ggf. zu dem Track eine (Gummiband-)Route bauen. Die Route brauchst Du nur, wenn Du keinen Track mit ca. 5.000 Punkten in Dein Garmin laedst, denn wenn der dabei nicht "ACTIVE LOG" heisst, wird der Track beim Hochladen auf 250 Punkte gekuerzt. Falls Dein Garmin Receiver ueberhaupt einen extra Track Speicher hat (mein Quest hat keinen, mein aelterer GPS V hat dagegen 10 Speicherstellen a 250 Punkte).

Gruss, Dirk


----------



## were (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin Heute die Kleeblattrunde gefahren.

Hab sogar Bilder gemacht:
http://www.w3r3wolf.de/blog/2009/01/10/mtb-tour-schneeglattah-kleeblattrunde.html

Morgen soll nochmal genauso gutes Wetter sein.
Hat jemand Lust Morgen die Tour nochmal mitzufahren?
Oder einen besseren Tourenvorschlag?

Grüße,
Markus


----------



## hofschalk (10. Januar 2009)

wars arg kalt, bzw was zieht man da so an...bin noch recht winterunerfahren. war heut arbeitstechnisch in nbg unterwegs und hab gefrohren wie ein schneider...
kann mich net so ganz in radelklamotten vorstellen bei dem wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Januar 2009)

> Hat jemand Lust Morgen die Tour nochmal mitzufahren?
> Oder einen besseren Tourenvorschlag?



morgen 13 Uhr Parkplatz Alte Veste?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## were (11. Januar 2009)

okay bis Morgen.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (8. März 2009)

Moin zusammen,

bin relativ neu hier (im Forum).

Hätte Bock mich mal mit dranzuhängen, vorrausgesetzt ihr nehmt auch mal jemanden mit, der derzeit nicht auf dem Zenit seiner Leistungsfähigkeit steht. 

Mir würden ein paar Feierabend-Touren unter der Woche entgegenkommen, alternativ auch mal am WE. Da bin ich aber meist andersweitig sportlich aktiv.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was.

Gruß
der hasenfluesterer


----------



## MTBermLuS (14. März 2009)

Hätte ich früher hier mal reingeschaut, wäre ich wohl gestern und heute nicht alleine gefahren. Fahre meist über Hainberg nach Zirndorf und dann durch den Stadtwald.

*Ist hier nicht zufällig einer der Beiden die mit mir letzten Jahr auf der Fahrtwindtour "Chiemsee-Königssee" dabei waren?
Einer der beiden war aus Zirndorf. Ich war der Andy mit dem s/w KTM und mit einem Kumpel dabei (schwarzes Ghost)

*


----------



## oo7 (2. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand Lust heute am Druidenstein etwas Downhill zu fahren? 

edit: treff 13:00 am druidenstein


----------



## MTBermLuS (2. Mai 2009)

Druidenstein und Downhill?

EDIT: Ups mit dem Druidenhain verwechselt.......


----------



## hasenfluesterer (6. Mai 2009)

So, Bremse ist wieder in Takt.

Hat am Freitag jemand Bock ne gemütliche Runde an der Alten Veste zu drehen? Angedacht ist der (späte) Nachmittag ab 16 oder 17 Uhr für ca. 2 h.


----------



## MTBermLuS (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich bis dahin alle Teile fürs HT habe komme gerne mit. Muss dann eh probefahren

Ansonste fahre ich wohl lieber Richtung Birkensee, gibts noch viel zu erkunden. Kenne noch nicht alles da.


----------



## karstenr (6. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
suche auch mal Gesellschaft zu einer Runde. Kenne mich bisher nur im Norden von N aus. Da ich nur die Woche über arbeitstechnisch in N / Fürth bin, passt FR nicht so gut. MO-DO bin ich meist unterwegs. Wo ist denn die Alte Veste (am besten Straßennamen angeben, damit ich es im Routenplaner finde). 
Auf dies hatte sich keiner gemeldet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395651
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## norman68 (6. Mai 2009)

Alte Veste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfluesterer (6. Mai 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche auch mal Gesellschaft zu einer Runde. Kenne mich bisher nur im Norden von N aus. Da ich nur die Woche über arbeitstechnisch in N / Fürth bin, passt FR nicht so gut. MO-DO bin ich meist unterwegs. Wo ist denn die Alte Veste (am besten Straßennamen angeben, damit ich es im Routenplaner finde).
> Auf dies hatte sich keiner gemeldet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395651
> Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/



Einfach mal bei Google "Alte Veste Zirndorf" eingeben.

Wenn das Wetter passt kann ich auch am Montag zu ner Feierabendrunde.


----------



## racing_ralph (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@hasenfluesterer: Hab Bock morgen nachmittag von der Alten Veste mitzufahren. Wohn gleich um die Ecke.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## h34d (7. Mai 2009)

Bin ab nächstem Wochenende prinzipiell immer am Start wenns an die Veste /Fürth Stadtwald geht!


----------



## hasenfluesterer (8. Mai 2009)

racing_ralph schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> @hasenfluesterer: Hab Bock morgen nachmittag von der Alten Veste mitzufahren. Wohn gleich um die Ecke.
> 
> Gruß Ralph


 
Ok, vielleicht kennst Du Dich ja auch ein bißchen besser aus als ich. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter hält. 16:30 Uhr am Turm?


----------



## racing_ralph (8. Mai 2009)

Gut, 16:30 Uhr passt. Bis denn.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (9. Mai 2009)

Nette Tour gestern

auch wenn es am Ende noch sehr sehr feucht wurde


----------



## karstenr (10. Mai 2009)

Wo die Alte Veste liegt habe ich gefunden.
Ist der Treffpunkt an der Gaststätte?
Wollen wir mal sehen wie am MO das Wetter wird. So ab ca. 17:30/18:00Uhr könnte ich dort sein.
Bei Regen werde ich jedoch nicht fahren. Am DO war ich mal von Kalchreuth Richtung Hetzels, dort hat man schon mal etwas längere Anstiege. 
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## Roberino (10. Mai 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Am DO war ich mal von Kalchreuth Richtung Hetzels, dort hat man schon mal etwas längere Anstiege.
> Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


Dort bin ich auch öfters mal unterwegs. Am besten über Asphalt von Dormitz aus nach Rödlas und dann hoch zum Flugplatz Hetzles. Schöne Anstiege, ja.... am besten gefällt mir die Abfahrt von Kalchreuth aus in den Wald rein Richtung Dormitz....


----------



## hasenfluesterer (11. Mai 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Wo die Alte Veste liegt habe ich gefunden.
> Ist der Treffpunkt an der Gaststätte?
> Wollen wir mal sehen wie am MO das Wetter wird. So ab ca. 17:30/18:00Uhr könnte ich dort sein.
> Bei Regen werde ich jedoch nicht fahren. Am DO war ich mal von Kalchreuth Richtung Hetzels, dort hat man schon mal etwas längere Anstiege.
> Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


 
Genau, die Gaststätte ist direkt neben dem Turm.

Also, 18 Uhr würde mir passen. So für 1,5 h? Muss so 20 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein... Bei Regen hab ich auch kein Bock Warten wir den Nachmittag mal ab, vielleicht wird uns die Entscheidung abgenommen.

Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstenr (11. Mai 2009)

1,5Std. ab 18:00Uhr würde mir auch passen. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter mitspielt.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## dragon-777 (11. Mai 2009)

hasenfluesterer schrieb:


> Genau, die Gaststätte ist direkt neben dem Turm.
> 
> Also, 18 Uhr würde mir passen. So für 1,5 h? Muss so 20 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein... Bei Regen hab ich auch kein Bock Warten wir den Nachmittag mal ab, vielleicht wird uns die Entscheidung abgenommen.
> 
> Wer kommt mit?



Servus,

was habt Ihr denn so vor an KM und Tempo in den 1,5h? Hätte heute was lockeres vor...


----------



## hasenfluesterer (11. Mai 2009)

Schwer zu sagen... Gemütlich halt.

War am Freitag mit "Racing_Ralph" unterwegs, da waren es in ca. 2 h vielleicht 22 km. Wir kannten uns beide nicht soooo gut aus und haben ein paar Wege probiert. Das Ganze mal mehr mal weniger erfolgreich.


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2009)

Da es jetzt pisst wirds wohl flach fallen oder? Sonst wäre ich auch mal auf ne kleine Runde mit.


----------



## dragon-777 (11. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Da es jetzt pisst wirds wohl flach fallen oder? Sonst wäre ich auch mal auf ne kleine Runde mit.



War gerade kurz zum Droppen an der alten Veste  ja, das reicht für heute. Platzregen, Gewitter und ziemlich aufgeweichte Wege. 

Aber ansonsten gerne mal wieder. 11er-Schnitt klingt auch entspannt genug. ;-)


----------



## karstenr (11. Mai 2009)

Heute wird es nichts zu nass. DI?
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasenfluesterer (11. Mai 2009)

schade schade, da wären wir ja ein paar geworden... zum Glück bin ich nicht der einzige Schönwetterfahrer

Das klappt schonmal...


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2009)

Also wenn es von oben trocken ist können wir schon fahren. Der Boden wäre eh schon nass gewesen. Gerade einen Blick Richtung Veste geworden und da siehts eigentlich relative hell aus. Oder?

 Vista Sidebar zeigt Nürnberg und Zirndorf Schneefall an. haha


----------



## benwo (11. Mai 2009)

Wetterbesserung ist erst für Mittwoch gemeldet.
Da hätte ich Abends auch mal Zeit ne runde an der Veste zu drehen, allerdings wird es wahrscheinlich schwer für mich vor 18:30 da zu sein


----------



## MTBermLuS (11. Mai 2009)

Gut so, MI(2std)und DO(3std) muss ich auf jeden Fall noch mal aufs Rad. DO dann eher Richtung Birkensee mit dem HT.


----------



## reo-fahrer (11. Mai 2009)

ich bin diese Woche auch bis 18.00 im Büro, sprich Mittwoch oder Donnerstag 18.45 an der Veste? Dann aber eher kurz und schnell 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (12. Mai 2009)

wenn es morgen mal ne Regenpause gibt, währe ich bei kurz und schnell auch dabei.

Gruß

Würfelradler


----------



## MTBermLuS (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich ware heute im Stadtwald unterwegs. Da ist es recht nass. Die kurze Regenhose war eine gute Wahl wie ich finde. Sonst hat man nach kurzer Zeit schon Sand in der Kimme und das hasse ich. Ist kalt, es reibt.....iiiihh bäh.

Morgen bin ich da auch nochmal unterwegs, aber ohne HT. Muss einen finden der mir mein VR zentiert. So ein mist. Der der es sonst macht ist nicht da bis So. Bis dahin muss es aber passen.
Schreibt doch rein wann ihr Euch wo trefft danns schaue ich vorbei wenns reinpasst.

PS: Mich quält die Reifenfrage für So....hinten RR oder NN..heute gings ja eigentlich mit dem RR aber ich weiß nicht......


----------



## dragon-777 (12. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Also ich ware heute im Stadtwald unterwegs. Da ist es recht nass. Die kurze Regenhose war eine gute Wahl wie ich finde. Sonst hat man nach kurzer Zeit schon Sand in der Kimme und das hasse ich. Ist kalt, es reibt.....iiiihh bÃ¤h.
> 
> Morgen bin ich da auch nochmal unterwegs, aber ohne HT. Muss einen finden der mir mein VR zentiert. So ein mist. Der der es sonst macht ist nicht da bis So. Bis dahin muss es aber passen.
> Schreibt doch rein wann ihr Euch wo trefft danns schaue ich vorbei wenns reinpasst.
> ...



RR oder NN? Warum willst Du Dir denn beim Rumrollen die guten RRs verschleiÃen und Dir bei dem Wetter und Boden Stress machen? Macht doch ohne Grip gar keinen Spass. 

So um 18.45 Uhr an der Veste? Wetter soll morgen ja eher noch besser werden als heute â sollte 'ne gute Stunde drin sein.


----------



## karstenr (13. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Regen der letzten Tage möchte ich nicht im Wald fahren und werde somit heute, wenn genug Zeit bleibt, mal Richtung Hetzels aufbrechen. Nächste Woche bin ich mal wieder 8 Tage am Lago.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## dragon-777 (13. Mai 2009)

Hmmm, da waren wir doch wahrhaftig trotz drohendem Regen zu viert und ich loose total ab  Puls jenseits von gut und böse und jetzt noch Fieber. So stellt man sich doch 'ne nette Feierabend-Runde vor. Gehe jetzt in's Bett und schlafe mal 'ne Runde. 

Den anderen viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (14. Mai 2009)

Fährt einer von Euch den Fränkisch Schwiez Marathon am Sonntag?
Vielleicht könnte man sich treffen oder so. Brauch einen der mich zieht wenns nix mehr geht. 
Samstag Nudelparty oder. Muss da alleine hin. Kenn keinen der Rennen fährt.


----------



## WürfelRadler (14. Mai 2009)

Leider sind wir ja recht spät losgekommen.
War aber doch noch ganz schön den Heimweg über ein paar Trails zu verlängern. 
Können wir gerne wiederholen.

@dragon-777  - Gute Besserung, aber wie war das mit der Mexiko-Reise 

@MTBermLuS - 2 von 4 sind in Bamberg dabei


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2009)

So hier auch mal posten irgenwo kuckt bestimmt einer. 

Jemand auch zufällig die Wochen Urlaub oder so. 
Lust auf ne kleine Stadtwald Runde bissle gemütlich halt. Nicht erst am Abend, jetzt ist es schön.

Spüre zwar meine Beine nicht so wie gedacht aber bei der ersten kleinen Steigung mit Sicherheit.


----------



## hasenfluesterer (18. Mai 2009)

Falls sich niemand findet, ich könnte nach der Arbeit so gegen 16:30 Uhr (wenn nix dazwischenkommt).


----------



## MTBermLuS (18. Mai 2009)

Bin schon umgezogen. Jetzt passt das Wetter gerade. Soll ja nachmittag evtl. wieder regnen.

Morgen vielleicht später.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2009)

Wie sieht es heute aus? Jemand Lust auf weng Radeln.
Der Stadtwald ist allerdings im Moment verdammt nass.


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Mai 2009)

Könnte heute 18:00 an der Alten Veste sein.
(zur Not auch 30 min früher)


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2009)

Das ist recht spät. Muss erst mal checken ob wir heute oder morgen ins Kino wollten.


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Mai 2009)

Morgen ist auch gut.
da ist es dann noch etwas abgetrocknet und
ich würde nicht mit dem Arbeitsradl kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2009)

Hab zu lange rumgetrödelt heute. Alles was ich heute noch fahre sind die 5km zum Subway und wieder zurück.  Hab Hunger und von Essen erst um 8pm wird der Bauch dicker. 

Morgen werde ich wohl Richtung Tiergarten/Birkensee usw. starten. Kann ich hier eigentlich auch mal 1000-1500hm auf ca 60-80km fahren? Selbst wenn ich jeden Trail den ich kenne hoch und runterfahre schaffe ich nur 800-900hm.

Vielleicht geht ja Donnerstag was längeres.


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Mai 2009)

Na dann füll mal die Speicher auf 

Im FÜ-Stadtwald, auch incl. Dillenberg, Pleikershof usw., auf deutlich mehr als 1000 hm bei einer Strecke von 60-80 km zu kommen ist schwierig.
Zumindest, wenn man nicht zu sehr kreiseln oder manche Anstiege mehrfach fahren will.


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2009)

Richtung Birkensee ist es aber auch nicht besser, oder?

Na vielleicht fahre ich dann doch in die Fränkische. Hasse es nur erst mit dem Auto fahren zu müssen. 
In Rosenheim war das toll........*seuftz*

EDIT: Hat einer von Euch Bilder vom FSMM bestellt und schon bekommen?


----------



## orchknurz (19. Mai 2009)

zwischen nürnberg und birkensee ist es noch flach, danach kommen schon hügel 500-600er wenn man ab nürnberg startet werden es schon 90-110km um auf etwas Hm zu zu kommen
fährt man aber ab Birkensee oder Lauf los sind 1200hm kein problem

@all, hat jemand lust mal Ü1000hm rund um Lauf-Hersbruck-Schnaittach zu fahren?


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Mai 2009)

Warum denn nicht. Wann? 

Na vielleicht spare ich mir morgen die 10km hin und zurück zum Tiergarten und fahre mit dem Auto. Dann kann ich etwas weiter vorstoßen und die gesparten 20km im Wald verbringen. Nur kenn ich mich da überhaupt nicht mehr aus. Ach wir werden sehen, ich düse morgen einfach mal los.

Hat keiner von Euch frei oder so?


----------



## hebolaco (20. Mai 2009)

@ WürfelRadler, morgen ne herolsberg-runde ?  
    mir gehts schon etwas besser.   
                                                  gruss hebolaco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orchknurz (20. Mai 2009)

RSG Lauf : am 21.5.09 
RTF 85km 125km und 165km. Start 7-9uhr
Radmarathon 210km             Star 8uhr oder so.


----------



## WürfelRadler (21. Mai 2009)

@hebolaco
heute es nichts, aber morgen oder Samstag könnte ich anbieten.
Morgen geht auch vormittag, habe frei .


----------



## hebolaco (22. Mai 2009)

@WürfelRadler, mußte heute arbeiten und morgen auch. wie sieht es am Sonntag aus ? 
 @Orchknurz, wie war,s Radrennen ?  Kommst mit auf ne Runde am Sonntag.       
                           Gruß hebolaco


----------



## orchknurz (23. Mai 2009)

@hebolaco = ich bin am So. in Regensburg beim Marathon-mach mal dein handy an...
@würfelradler : läufst du noch aktiv? Regensburg-Marathon am 24.5.09 also morgen


----------



## WürfelRadler (23. Mai 2009)

Sonntag bin ich schon ausgebucht.

Vieleicht heute nachmittag ein kleine Runde?

@orchknurz
Läufst du den Marathon mit  oder bist du Zuschauer.
Das ist kein Spass, da muss man schon richtig trainieren, 
sonst wird das hart die letzten KM 
Ich bin da 1997 mal eine ganz gute Zeit gelaufen.


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2009)

Tourenvorschläge für morgen?

Wo ist es noch geil, schön zu fahren. Trails usw hoch und runter von allem ein bisschen.

Bin neulich Röthenbachklamm gefahren, zumindest meinten das die Wanderer als ich gefragt habe wo ich eigentlich bin. Hatte keinen Plan mehr.

Bin über Tiergarten-Höhentrail(Höllentrail??)-Birkesee-und noch weiter mehr rechts vom Birkensee gefahren. Wanderwege "blauer Balken" "Blauer Punkt" Grüner Punkt" "roter Punkt" usw. Waren ein paar schöne Trails dabei. Nicht monstertechnisch aber schön flowig eben. 
Bis auf einen Trail der total matschig, zugewachsen und voller gaps und drops war. Hab hochgertragen. 

PS: Bis zu Veste sind es von mir aus 10km, genauso wie bis zum Tiergarten. Nur brauch ich bis zum Tiergarten mind. 10min länger. Dank 25 Ampeln. Hab sie gezählt.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Tourenvorschläge für morgen?



ja: vom Asenturm nach Fleckl  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2009)

Ja? Sagt mir leider überhaupt nichts. Sollte das ein Scherz sein?

Edit: Gibts da nicht nen Bikepark? Sind dann wohl ca 3km vom Asenturm nach Fleckl wie?  Scherzkecks.


----------



## reo-fahrer (23. Mai 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Edit: Gibts da nicht nen Bikepark? Sind dann wohl ca 3km vom Asenturm nach Fleckl wie?  Scherzkecks.



*scnr*   Ist letzlich die Strecke des http://www.fichtlride.de. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTBermLuS (23. Mai 2009)

Bin ich auch schon drauf gestoßen. 
Sieht auch ganz interessant aus dort. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch noch ein 3tes Radl anschaffen. Der Corssline ist an meinem Fully eh overkill. Kennst es ja. Carbongabel aber den LRS über 2Kilo. Das passt nicht und ab 60km Gelände wirds zäh. Kommt jetzt ein leichterer LRS drauf. Den kann ich mit 2.25 wie auch zur Not mit 2.35 MM fahren wenn es denn mal sein muss. 

Also wo kann man hier denn noch schön fahren. Mag was neues. Bin heute schon aus Verzweiflung 52km Kanal heizen gewesen. Öde aber muss auch mal sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_ralph (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Bock die Woche, abends von der Alten Veste aus zu starten?
Zeitlich so ab 17.30 Uhr. Würd mich freuen wenn was zusammen geht.

Grüße Ralph


----------



## benwo (26. Mai 2009)

wäre heute dabei, allerdings ist 17:30 etwas früh für mich.
Vor 18:30 sehe ich keine Chance heute an der Veste zu sein


----------



## WürfelRadler (26. Mai 2009)

Schau mal den Wetterbericht für heute abend an.

Ich mach heute nix


----------



## benwo (26. Mai 2009)

ach ein bisschen Regen hat noch keinem geschadet. 

Sonst komme ich die Woche ja garnet dazu


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Mai 2009)

benwo schrieb:


> PS: Mein Gehirn ist nicht so gut!!! ;-)


 


Ich werde heute schon etwas fahren. Aber wohl gleich nach Feierabend. So 16:30. Dann bin ich bis zum Gewitter hoffentlich wieder daheim. Also wenn jemand auch schon früher kann.....


----------



## racing_ralph (26. Mai 2009)

Okay, dann 18.30 Uhr am Turm. Vielleicht gehts wettertechnisch ja noch...


----------



## karstenr (31. Mai 2009)

Wenn DI oder MI trockenes Wetter ist, würde ich mal mitkommen, könnte so ab ca. 18:00Uhr dort sein.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## h34d (31. Mai 2009)

Ich wär auch dabei!


----------



## karstenr (2. Juni 2009)

Bei mir würde es heute 2.6.09 so um 18:00Uhr an der alten Veste (Turm) gehen. Wäre noch jemand da?
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (2. Juni 2009)

Ich schaue auch vorbei.


----------



## h34d (2. Juni 2009)

Ich werds leider nicht schaffen ...


----------



## benwo (2. Juni 2009)

bin auch da


----------



## Solemn (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Franken!

sagt mal, gibt's rund um die Alte Veste eine Strecke, die man ohne GPS relativ leicht finden kann, und die sich nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen beschränkt? Sagen wir mal bis 30km/500hm, so als Feierabendrunde....
Ich war zwar mal mit ein paar "Locals" da, aber die Strecke die wir damals gefahren sind wiederzufinden... glaub ich net dran... 

Bin eigentlich Erlanger, und hab hier viele Trails vor der Tür, aber man "isst" ja auch gerne mal auswärts . Und nachdem ich in FTH arbeite, würde sich das anbieten.

Hab an ein paar Stellen im Netz den Kleeblattweg gefunden, aber da der ursprünglich zum Wandern (mit Stöcken) gedacht war, zweifle ich an dessen Trail-Qualitäten. Aber so ein markierter Weg wär eigentlich genau das richtige...
Ja Zabotrails kenn ich, aber mangels Google Earth auf'm Bike net so wirklich praktikabel 

Solemn


----------



## Roberino (14. Juni 2009)

Solemn schrieb:


> Hallo Franken!
> 
> sagt mal, gibt's rund um die Alte Veste eine Strecke, die man ohne GPS relativ leicht finden kann, und die sich nicht nur auf Forstautobahnen beschränkt? Sagen wir mal bis 30km/500hm, so als Feierabendrunde....


Servus,

da kann ich dir den Kleeblatt-Weg empfehlen. Einfach ab der Veste (z.B. ab dem Gasthaus Veste) den Kleeblatt Weg folgen. Ist ganz nett zu fahren und gefällt mir immer ganz gut. Ist alles dabei von der Forstautobahn bis hin zum Trail und steilen Anstiegen. Treppenabfahrten kann man auch noch mit einbauen wenn man mag.


----------



## dragon-777 (14. Juni 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da kann ich dir den Kleeblatt-Weg empfehlen. Einfach ab der Veste (z.B. ab dem Gasthaus Veste) den Kleeblatt Weg folgen. Ist ganz nett zu fahren und gefällt mir immer ganz gut. Ist alles dabei von der Forstautobahn bis hin zum Trail und steilen Anstiegen. Treppenabfahrten kann man auch noch mit einbauen wenn man mag.



Ja, hätte ich auch gesagt. Wobei 30km im Stadtwald schon knapp werden können, ohne auch mal die gleichen Ecken doppelt zu fahren. Aber nach ein zwei Mal soltest Du ein Gefühl dafür kriegen, wo Du bist und kannst dann sehr schnell schöne Sachen kombinieren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (14. Juni 2009)

Ich war Anfangs froh über mein GPS und hab einfach bischen was ausprobiert und bin dadurch auch auf den ein oder anderen intressanteren Weg gestoßen.
Gibt aber unmengen an kleine Wegchen.
Am einfachsten ist es bestimmt wenn du dich mit ein paar Leute triffst die sich dort auskennen. Die fahren sicher die intressantesten Sachen ab.


----------



## racing_ralph (14. Juni 2009)

Hi,
fahr auch meistens den Kleeblatt-Weg.
Wie wärs, wenn wir uns die besten Strecken aussuchen, und eigene
Markierungen machen z.B. weißer Punkt an Bäumen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## MTBermLuS (15. Juni 2009)

Dann sucht euch aber Markierungen aus die keinen verwirren. Forstabreiter machen auch Punkte etc. an die Bäume. Die Idee an sich ist nicht schlecht. Nur wenn jeder 3te seine Punkte irgendwo hin malt gibts das auch Chaos. 

Eigentlich reichen aber auch die Wanderwegmarkierungen. Kleeblatt, roter Punkt usw.


----------



## Roberino (15. Juni 2009)

racing_ralph schrieb:


> Hi,
> fahr auch meistens den Kleeblatt-Weg.
> Wie wärs, wenn wir uns die besten Strecken aussuchen, und eigene
> Markierungen machen z.B. weißer Punkt an Bäumen.
> ...


Davon halte ich schon was. Aber bitte mit flureszierender Farbe, damit man den Kleeblatt Weg auch mal Nachts fahren kann. Das wäre was. Sieht man tagsüber nicht aber nachts.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Juni 2009)

es gab vor langer, langer Zeit mal nen Trail, der mit kleinen schwarzen Pfeilen auf blauem Tonpapier, in Plastefolie einlaminiert. Wobei es aber auch seinen Reiz hat, mittels neon-gelber Spühfarbe sich neue Trails in den Wald sägen zu lassen  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## dragon-777 (15. Juni 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> es gab vor langer, langer Zeit mal nen Trail, der mit kleinen schwarzen Pfeilen auf blauem Tonpapier, in Plastefolie einlaminiert. Wobei es aber auch seinen Reiz hat, mittels neon-gelber Spühfarbe sich neue Trails in den Wald sägen zu lassen
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



Oh, vorsicht  je nach Farbe fällen die Herren vom Forstamt nur und räumen dann aber nicht weg.


----------



## Solemn (15. Juni 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> da kann ich dir den Kleeblatt-Weg empfehlen. Einfach ab der Veste (z.B. ab dem Gasthaus Veste) den Kleeblatt Weg folgen. Ist ganz nett zu fahren und gefällt mir immer ganz gut. Ist alles dabei von der Forstautobahn bis hin zum Trail und steilen Anstiegen. Treppenabfahrten kann man auch noch mit einbauen wenn man mag.



Danke schonmal, das werd ich dann mal probieren. 22,x km klingt auch in Ordnung, muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Nur welche Richtung schlage ich von der Veste aus ein? Nich dass ich die Forstewege runter, und die Treppe hochfahren muss  Das wäre nicht im Sinne des Erfinders 

Wie sieht das hier in der Fürther Umgebung mit der Toleranz der Forstbeamten aus? Dürftet Ihr bei solchen "Markierungs-Aktionen" Probleme erwarten? Am Rathsberg hatte es letztens Schilder, dass mam doch zum Schutz des Waldes nur auf den angelegten Wegen fahren solle, und dem Hinweis, dass man sich in einem Privatwald befindet. Glaube nicht, dass man als Biker da auf viel Gegenliebe bei Trailmarkierungen stoßen dürfte.


----------



## dragon-777 (15. Juni 2009)

Solemn schrieb:


> Danke schonmal, das werd ich dann mal probieren. 22,x km klingt auch in Ordnung, muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Nur welche Richtung schlage ich von der Veste aus ein? Nich dass ich die Forstewege runter, und die Treppe hochfahren muss  Das wäre nicht im Sinne des Erfinders
> 
> Wie sieht das hier in der Fürther Umgebung mit der Toleranz der Forstbeamten aus? Dürftet Ihr bei solchen "Markierungs-Aktionen" Probleme erwarten? Am Rathsberg hatte es letztens Schilder, dass mam doch zum Schutz des Waldes nur auf den angelegten Wegen fahren solle, und dem Hinweis, dass man sich in einem Privatwald befindet. Glaube nicht, dass man als Biker da auf viel Gegenliebe bei Trailmarkierungen stoßen dürfte.



Mal ohne Spaß: Die Markierungen im Stadtwald sind schon vollkommen ok. Dadurch, dass dann auch noch an vielen Stellen Karten stehen, kann man sich schlecht völlig verfahren. Wenn ihr dann so oft gefahren seid, dass man eine Lieblingsstrecke hat, braucht ihr ohnehin keine Markierung mehr, dann kennt ihr euch nämlich schon gut genug aus.


----------



## Roberino (15. Juni 2009)

Solemn schrieb:


> Danke schonmal, das werd ich dann mal probieren. 22,x km klingt auch in Ordnung, muss es ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Nur welche Richtung schlage ich von der Veste aus ein? Nich dass ich die Forstewege runter, und die Treppe hochfahren muss  Das wäre nicht im Sinne des Erfinders


Nun, wenn du vor dem Gasthaus Alte Veste stehst (der Turm ist dann rechter Hand) dann geht der Weg links weiter/los. Du kommst an eine Schranke (manchmal offen, manchmal geschlossen) und dann folgst du dem Kleeblatt.

Wenn du magst, dann fahre ich mal mit, damit du die Strecke kennen lernst. Am Wochenende gehts allerdings nicht und auch nicht am Freitag. Di oder Mi könnte klappen, muss ich aber noch klären...


----------



## were (15. Juni 2009)

Ich würde ehr die Karte von Open MTB Map (http://www.openmtbmap.org/) aufs GPS laden bzw. ausdrucken anstatt im Wald Markierungen anzubringen.
Die Qualität der Karte ist schon recht gut und es ist sicher nicht schwer für die Leute die oft Touren im Stadtwald fahren die restlichen Trails aus ihren GPS Logs dort zu einzutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (16. Juni 2009)

Tach zusammen,

hat wer Lust und Zeit, morgen, Mittwoch, 17.06., gegen späten Nachmittag, frühen Abend eine Rund über den Kleeblattweg ab/bis Gasthaus Alte Veste zu drehen?


----------



## Solemn (16. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich würde mich ja gerne von 'nem Local "Guiden" lassen, allerdings bin ich die nächsten zwei Wochen froh, wenn ich's zeitlich wenigstens am Wochenende auf's Bike schaffe... So ein Fernstudium hat nicht nur Vorteile, und die Brötchen müssen auch irgendwo herkommen 

Wenn's in den Juli rein geht, wird's hoffentlich ruhiger, vllt geht dann mal was zusammen...

Solemn


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juni 2009)

Roberino schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hat wer Lust und Zeit, morgen, Mittwoch, 17.06., gegen späten Nachmittag, frühen Abend eine Rund über den Kleeblattweg ab/bis Gasthaus Alte Veste zu drehen?


 

HI, wäre dabei. Wieviel Km willste denn machen? Oder biste einer von den Freireitern?


----------



## Roberino (17. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> HI, wäre dabei. Wieviel Km willste denn machen? Oder biste einer von den Freireitern?


Einfach die Kleeblattrounde ab/bis Gasthaus Alte Veste fahren. Uhrzeit? Ja, mhm, 5? 6? 7? Wann würde es dir passen?

Ne, bin keiner von den Freireitern....


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juni 2009)

17:00 müsste ich schaffen. ok?


----------



## Roberino (17. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann sach ich mal 17:30 am Gasthaus Alte Veste. Wenns nicht klappt, klingel kurz durch .... bzw. werde ich dann um 17:45 selbst starten ;-)

CU


----------



## MTBermLuS (17. Juni 2009)

Das mit der Nummer würde ich lieber in keinem öffentlichen Forum schreiben. Aber ich bin da. 17:30 schaffe ich auf jeden fall.


----------



## Roberino (17. Juni 2009)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Das mit der Nummer würde ich lieber in keinem öffentlichen Forum schreiben. Aber ich bin da. 17:30 schaffe ich auf jeden fall.


Welche Nummer ;-)

War ne super Runde, danke. Werden wir mal auf jedenfall wiederholen!


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juni 2009)

Heute einer Lust und Zeit für ne kleine Runde Stadtwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (24. Juni 2009)

Lust ja. Wann, was und wie lange willst du fahren?
Wie währs mit 18Uhr Start an der Alten Veste. Bisl durchn Stadtwald und ein paar Trailsachen anfahren?


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juni 2009)

Keine Monsterrunde heute. Muss mich etwas an die anderen Pedale gewöhnen. Damits Samstag nicht zu neu für mich ist. Darum einfach bloß weng Trails abklappern und halt weng rumdüsen.

PS: 18:00 Veste ist ok.


----------



## WürfelRadler (24. Juni 2009)

komme auch mal vorbei, auf eine halbe Runde


----------



## benwo (24. Juni 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. Juni 2009)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> komme auch mal vorbei, auf eine halbe Runde



Heimweg? 
bis gleich


----------



## karstenr (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
heute möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr in Fürth / Poppenreuth zu einer Tour über den Hetzles starten. Ca. 60-70Km; 600-800m HU, Strecke: Forstwege, Radwege und einige wenig befahrene Straßen. Trails kann ich bis DO keine fahren, da mein MTB beim Service ist + ich nur mein Crossrad zur Verfügung habe.
Wenn wer mit kommen würde: Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (18. Juli 2009)

na dann holen wir den Thread auch mal nach oben:

Gibts Bedarf für eine Stadtwaldrunde? 
Bisher sind wir zu zweit.

Startzeit: 10:30 - Alte Veste 
Strecke: Stadtwald-Pleikershof-Dillenberg usw. 
Pausen: keine  (oder wenige)


----------



## MTBermLuS (19. Juli 2009)

Ich überlege mir das Ganze noch. Im Moment regnet es wieder.
Außerdem is mein Radl grad so schö sauber. DI muss es ins Auto (Alpen *freu*) mag net wieder putzen vorher.


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub das lassen wir mal besser sein. 
Schauen wir mal, wie das Wetter am Dienstag ist.

Ich werd mal wieder ein bischen laufen.
Da brauch ich hinterher weniger zu putzen.


----------



## karstenr (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
heute möchte ich gegen 17:30Uhr in Fürth / Poppenreuth zu einer Tour über den Hetzles starten. Ca. 60-70Km; 600-800m HU, Strecke: Forstwege, Radwege und einige wenig befahrene Straßen. Trails: nur einige zwischen Kalchreuth + Weiher;  vielleicht bleibt auch noch etwas Zeit für baden im See bei Kleinsendelbach 
Wenn wer mit kommen würde: Treffpunkt an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## karstenr (22. Juli 2009)

Die Wege im Wald sind immer noch zum Teil recht feucht. Gestern habe ich auf dem Rückweg noch den Deponie - Hügel bei Vach am Kanal mitgenommen. Werde heute wieder fahren; selbe Zeit.
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## paraglidepip (8. August 2009)

hej!
bin neu in fürth und würde gerne unter der woche abends und/oder am We ne schöne runde drehen. fahre ein HT, also eher tourenmäßig.
beste grüße

philip


----------



## karstenr (9. August 2009)

Hallo,
fahre meist 1-2 mal die Woche diese Runde:

Fürth  Neunhof  Kalchreuth - Weiher - Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth. 
Treffpunkt ca. 17:30Uhr an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM

Mir haben bisher die Touren im Norden von Nürnberg wesentlich besser gefallen, da mir in der Gegend Tiergarten + Veste eine längere Steigung fehlt. Den ständigen Wechsel zw. rauf + runter mag ich nicht so. Die Trails sind zwar recht nett, aber sehr oft feucht und mit Schlammlöchern versehen + dies mag ich gar nicht. 
Im Norden gibt es auch Trails und mal einen längern Berg; nach Kalchreuth sind es ca. 100-120m HU und zum Heltzles ca. 200-250m HU am Stück.
Gruß Karsten www.karstenr.getyourfree.net


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. August 2009)

@paraglidepip: Dienstag 18.30 an der Alten Veste, da fährt der http://mtb-dav-nuernberg.de/ Ich werd auch vorbeikommen.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## HubertZ (11. August 2009)

hallo allerseits in und um fürth 

ich bin seit kurzen am wochenende immer in fürth bei meiner freundin und hab keinen plan wo man da "gemütlich" ein wenig biken kann. habe mich letzens mal mit jemanden im zug mit nem "santa cruz" unterhalten und er meinte ich soll mal oben am tierpark schaun. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir ( nicht so wirklich fit derzeit und durch fittness-training eigentlich um etliche kilo zu schwer für´s biken ) und meinem betagten trek y22 mit crossmax-felgen das zutrauen soll. 
vielleicht hat ja jemand ein paar tipp´s oder bock auf nen käffchen bei der "tante" lauenstein um mir dabei ein wenig unter die arme zu greifen. 

greetz, hubert


----------



## karstenr (12. August 2009)

karstenr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fahre meist 1-2 mal die Woche diese Runde:
> Fürth  Neunhof  Kalchreuth - Weiher - Rosenbach - Ebersbach - Hetzles dort den erst geteerten Weg rauf, der genau auf der Landebahn von Flugplatz rauskommt (heißt Bergweg glaube ich) - Gliesenhof - Grossenbuch - Kleinsendelbach - Kalchreuth - Fürth.
> Treffpunkt ca. 17:30Uhr an der Ampel Brettergartenstr. / Kreuzsteinweg. + Vorher posten oder PM
> ...



Wenn es heute Nachmittag trocken ist, werde ich wieder fahren.
Bin gestern auch gefahren, aber etwas kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaner (2. Oktober 2009)

Sersnäää,
ich bin meistens im Stadtwald unterwegs (relaxtes Freeriden) - kann gerne mal durch die Haustrails führen.


----------



## HubertZ (2. Oktober 2009)

@octaner: meinst du damit mich  währe klasse, müßte nur kucken wie  ich von poppenreut zur veste hoch komm. wohnt zwar ein kumpel gleich um die ecke, aber mim bike ?? 
wenn´s so is, ich hätt das we luft, bin derzeit strohwitwer unterm tag und morgen steht entweder biken oder kirchweih zur debatte .-)
greetz, Hubert


----------



## kidx (2. Oktober 2009)

HubertZ schrieb:


> ...müßte nur kucken wie  ich von poppenreut zur veste hoch komm...



Hi Hubert,
um von Poppenreuth zur Veste zu fahren würde ich den Weg über den Wiesengrund empfehlen, ist eigentlich der schnellste Weg.

Ich hab Das mal in eine Karte eingetragen (Startpunkt ist hier der Bahnhof, den wirst Du doch sicherlich finden.  )

http://www.bikemap.net/route/328509

Noch mal als Text:
Vom Bahnhof fährst Du die Schwabacher Straße hoch, bis zur Kreuzung Herrnstr. (rechts eine Sparkasse, links Beck), dort rechts runter, durch einen kleinen Park/Spielplatz auf den Wiesengrund. Hier links halten, über die Brücke, links über den Zebrastreifen. Nach einiger Zeit fährst Du unter einer großen Brücke (Kanal) durch danach direkt rechts hoch zum Kanal. Dann Treppen hoch und durch so ein Wohngebiet zur (Bahnhaltestelle) Alte Veste. Von dort, links den Berg hinauf, am Wald entlang und nach einiger Zeit in die Zufahrtsstraße zur Alten Veste einbiegen (rechts). Hochfahren, ankommen.


----------



## HubertZ (2. Oktober 2009)

danke, das lass ich mir dann mal mit meiner freundin durch den kopf gehen ... wiesengrund kenn ich eigentlich, hab ich ne knappe minute. wohnen in der espanstraße und hoffe das ist der wiesengrund den du auch meinst. komme dann kurz vor diesem holzsteg mit den bäumen seitlich dran raus. aber ein paar strassennamen hab ich schonmal gehört, glaub ich wenigstens


----------



## octaner (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Hubert, falls Veste bzw. Stadtwaldtrails noch aktuell sind, können wir gerne einen Treffpunkt ausmachen - ich wohne auf der anderen Seite vom Wiesengrund (Klinikum/Eigenes Heim).


----------



## HubertZ (3. Oktober 2009)

hi, gerne ... ich bin gerade wieder da  war aber leider nix los bis auf ein paar kiddi´s und einem netten mit men specialized. 
wollte morgen nochmal hoch, da ich bis abende alleine bin und das ein schöner sonntags-ausflug ist.

@kidx: sänks  hat gut geklappt mit deiner beschreibung, bis daraf das ich die falsche seite am kanal hoch und dann noch drübergradelt bin, trotz höhenangst


----------



## octaner (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi, na ich mach' mich jetzt mal auf die Reifen - morgen ist meine Family am Start.
Vielleicht klappts Nächste Woche - Freitag Nachmitttag oder Sonntag.


----------



## HubertZ (3. Oktober 2009)

dann viel spaß, nächstes we wär bei mir freitag locker drin. wir gehen dann erstmal auf kerwa 
ps: hab gerade mal ein bild von meinem bike ins album gestellt, kann leider nicht mit deinem babe mithalten *gg*


----------



## octaner (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi - wenn sämtliche Kater vom Kärwabesuch auskuriert sind, würde ich für Freitag ca. 14:30 o. 15:00 Uhr für 'ne Start-ins-Wochenend-Runde über die Stadtwaldtrails vorschlagen. Treffpunkt EDEKA-parkplatz/Würzburger Str. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HubertZ (6. Oktober 2009)

hallo,

wen das wetter paßt und ich den parkplatz finde können wir das gerne machen. wobei es derzeit am donnerstag noch regnen soll ... na ja, schau mer mal. 
ich war am sonntag nochmal oben und hab mim d... und seinem bruder ein wenig an dem einen sprung rumgebuddelt. jetzt geht er wieder 
bin ab donnertag aben auch wieder in fürth, können dann auch mal kurz telefonieren oder so.

greetz


----------



## Solemn (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

was habt ihr vor, am Freitag zu fahren?  Bin eigentlich Erlanger, aber bei dem kleinen Unternehmen ggü vom Edeka beschäftigt...

Wenn's recht ist, würd ich mich evtl anschließen, weiß nur noch net, ob ich das so früh hinbekomm... 15:00 eigentlich aweng früh für Feierabend... selbst Freitags...
Technisch würd ich mich für nicht allzu unbedarft halten, konditionell schon eher... 


Solemn


----------



## HubertZ (6. Oktober 2009)

hi,

ich hoffe "octainer" gibt mir ne einführung wo man oben der veste ein bischen *gemühtlich* biken kann. heftigere sachen sind mit meinem classik-bike mit leichtbau-laufrädern sowieso net drin ... und konditionell bin ich derzeit auch nicht so gut drauf 
müssen sowieso mal kucken wie es wettertechnisch so aussieht und welche trails man fahren kann ohne im dreck stecken zu bleiben


----------



## octaner (7. Oktober 2009)

Ser's - wettermäßig sieht's ja ganz gut aus - heute war's ja fast zu heiß. Also wenn es nicht regnet, sollten wir 'ne Runde drehen. Übrigens bin ich weder ein Technik- noch ein Konditioonswunder und fahre generell relaxt bergauf und lieber etwas schneller runter. Im Wald haben ein paar nette kleine Stellen, an denen jeder etwas Droppen oder Jumper probieren kann - mit Spaß und ohne den Hals zu riskieren.
Von mir aus können wir auch erst um 15:30 starten - falls das bei solenm besser passt.


----------



## HubertZ (8. Oktober 2009)

selber ser´s 

hier mal die aktuellen aussichten für zirndorf:

Morgens                                                                                                    Mittags                                                                                             Abends                                                                                           
leichter Regen                                                                                            bedeckt                                                                                             leichter Regen

                                                                              zeitlich sollte das für mich auch noch hinhauen, müßtest mir dann nur nochmal kurz erklären wo dieser "ominöse" edeka ist 
und das andere werden wir schon hinbekommen ... man kann sich ja ein wenig abstimmen untereinander und dann wird´s schon werden 

grüße, hubert


----------



## octaner (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi Hubertz - kennst Du den U-Bahof Klinikum? Da können wir uns auch treffen - am besten vor der Kirche (Ecke Würzburger/Friedrich Ebert Straße).
Allerdings wäre mir 15:00 Uhr auch lieber.

Hier der Link zur Orientierung

http://maps.google.de/maps?t=h&hl=d...49.48215,10.969763&spn=0.003185,0.006899&z=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HubertZ (8. Oktober 2009)

hi,

das "z" kannst du gerne weglassen  is nur der anfangsbuchstabe von meinem nachnamen ... hatte keinen bock mir nen geistreichen nick zu überlegen 
ja, das ist doch das ding wo die u-bahn hält oder  ne schmarrn, ich war zwar noch nicht da hinten ... aber entweder fahr ich einfach beim saturn hinter oder ich schmeiß mich am rathaus in die u-bahn und lasse mich fahren 
drei is mir irgendwie auch lieber, und vielleicht haben wir glück und es bleibt bis dahin trocken. und wenn net, trink ma einfach nen 
ich richt mich einfach mal drauf ein, und wenn ich bis zwei nix von dir lese klingel ich einfach mal durch. 
ach ja, sänk´s für die tolle google map´s verlinkung
greetz, hubert
ps: falls noch jemand zeit und lust hat ... es findet sich bestimmt noch ein plätzchen ... oder einfach um die zeit rum oben bei der veste vorbeischneien


----------



## Markusso (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leids, da wäri gern dabei... aber am Fr geht ned.
Postet doch, wenn Ihr ma wieder unterwegs seid!!


----------



## octaner (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok - wir können uns auch am Saturn Treffen, vor'm Eingang.


----------



## octaner (8. Oktober 2009)

Am Sonntag geht noch 'ne Runde über die Kalchtrails - Treffpunkt 14:00 am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth


----------



## HubertZ (9. Oktober 2009)

treffpunkt is eigentlich egal, am besten was näher zur feste ist. wenns hinten vom klinikum näher is, treff ma uns da. dann komm ich mit der u-bahn hinter.


----------



## Solemn (9. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

ich werd's wohl net schaffen, hab bis 17:00 Termine 

Aber wenn Ihr mal später  oder WE unterwegs seid, würd ich mich evtl auch dann mal mit dran hängen. 

Solemn


----------



## Markusso (9. Oktober 2009)

octaner schrieb:


> Am Sonntag geht noch 'ne Runde über die Kalchtrails - Treffpunkt 14:00 am Kreisverkehr in Kalchreuth



Was issn das für ne Runde? Tour, XC, AM, schöne, knackige Trails bei denen die Räder (fast) immer schön am Boden bleiben? Oder FR?
Bei ersterer wär ich dabei, mit Sprüngen kann ich nicht dienen...


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Markusso,

bei den Kalchtrails ist alles mit dabei aber hauptsächlich schöne flüssige Trails, bei ein paar Stellen kann man sich austoben, muss man aber nicht.
Wir fahren überwiegend kleine Trails und meiden die Waldautobahnen (geht leider nicht immer). Falls wir die übliche Runde fahren(je nach Octaners Bike und Kondition ) werden es in etwa 23km und 480HM. Dann müssen wir nur noch hoffen daß es nicht zu sehr regnet.


----------



## Markusso (10. Oktober 2009)

Das klingt richtig gut (Waldautobahnen sind )
Wenns schifft, binni ned dabei, aber ich glaub, das sieht gut aus! Wo ist denn der Traffpunkt in Kalchreuth genau?


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (10. Oktober 2009)

Treffpunkt ist am Kreisverkehr (Gasthaus Drei Linden) in Kalchreuth.
Egal ob man von Buchenbühl, Neunhof oder von Erlangen nach Kalchreuth kommt, man muss immer am Kreisverkehr vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (10. Oktober 2009)

OK bin da!


----------



## _arGh_ (26. Oktober 2009)

hätt heut nachmittag jemand zeit, mir aweng was rund um die alte veste zu zeigen?


----------



## HubertZ (26. Oktober 2009)

hi, 
heute war leider nix aber wenn du nächstes wochenende zeit und lust hättets könnten wir mal hoch schaun.
greetz


----------



## octaner (28. Oktober 2009)

Sers - Sonntag geht was, wenn das Wetter passt.
Wie wär's denn eigentlich mit 'nem _Fürther_ Nightride - irgendwann mal unter der Woche.


----------



## Donaldi (28. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, vertippt.
Gruss, Dirk


----------



## HubertZ (30. Oktober 2009)

mmhh, sonntag ... mal kucken. is der einzige tag wo meine freundin nicht arbeiten muß das we. wollte eigentlich mal am samstag meine neuen odi´s und die 2.2er mountain kings ausführen  is schon toll wenn man nicht immer angst haben muß das es einen den lenker aus der hand schüttelt "gg"
ps: nightride, vielleicht mal am donnerstag ... ansonsten bin ich unter der woche net da


----------



## octaner (1. November 2009)

sersnääää, leider hat's mich am Freitag mal wieder so spektakulär g'schmissn, dass ich gestern gleich mal beim Röntgen war - ist aber alles noch ganz. Da ich meinen Arm aber nur eingeschränkt bewegen kann, wirds heute leider nix. 
Wg. Nightride am Donnerstag können wir ja nochmal posten.

Greetz


----------



## smarkue (1. November 2009)

HI,
war des doch so schlimm wie du hängengeblieben bist oda was?


----------



## octaner (1. November 2009)

Jou - am nächsten morgen konnte ich den Arm nicht mehr bewegen - inzwischen geht's aber schon wieder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HubertZ (1. November 2009)

na da hast du aber glück gehabt ... hoffe am bike is auch noch alles ganz 
ich war gestern ein wenig unterwegs, war gleich ein ganz anderes gefühl mit den anderen griffen und hab sogar vorher die sattelstütze gekürzt 
wünsch dir noch einen entspannten und erholsamen tag!


----------



## MTBermLuS (4. November 2009)

Hat einer von Euch vielleicht auch tagsüberzeit für ne kleine Runde?


----------



## _arGh_ (4. November 2009)

wäre machbar.


----------



## octaner (4. November 2009)

Und wann - Do. oder Fr. ?


----------



## octaner (5. November 2009)

Sers Jungz, ich bin morgen Nachmittag für 'ne Runde durch den Fädda Stadtwald am Start - Start gegen 14:00 - hat jemand Bock ?


----------



## _arGh_ (5. November 2009)

welchen treffpunkt würdst denn veranschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaner (5. November 2009)

EDEKA-Parkplatz, Würzburger Str.


----------



## octaner (5. November 2009)

Also, ich logg mich jetzt mal aus - wer morgen Lust auf 'ne relaxte Stadtwaldrunde hat, um 14:00 am EDEKA-Parkplatz - guckst Du:

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=edeka+...8833694988185445325&iwloc=A&ved=0CAwQpQY&sa=X


----------



## benwo (12. November 2009)

Wie schauts heute mit nem gemütlichen Nightride im fürther Stadtwald aus?

Vor 18:30 werde ich es aber leider nicht schaffen.


----------



## reo-fahrer (12. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6532462&postcount=2052 
Sollten wir das um ne halbe Stunde nach hinten verschieben?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## octaner (19. November 2009)

Hey Leute, hat jeman Bock, am Sonntag Nachmitag zu Biken - das Wetter scheint ja klasse zu werden


----------



## octaner (4. April 2010)

Tja Leute, der Winter scheint vorbei - es kann wieder losgehen. Wer lust auf eine  entspannte Freeride-Tour durch den Fürther Stadtwald hat, bitte melden.


----------



## octaner (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, wie wär's denn am Montag mal mal wieder mit 'ner moderaten Freeride-Tour durch den Stadtwald inkl. Stopps an den Übungsplätzen für Änfänger Drops und -Jumps?


----------



## _arGh_ (23. Mai 2010)

welche uhrzeit haste da angedacht?


----------



## octaner (24. Mai 2010)

Hi, wir sind heute am Rathsberg in Erlangen - ich poste Dir mal meine Tel. - 'ne Stadwaldrunde werde ich unter Woche (MI. o. Do. - bei gutem Wetter) starten.


----------



## d1ke (25. Mai 2011)

Hi, bekunde Interesse bei Touren rund um Fürth. Bitte melden, hier ist ja schon einige Zeit nichts mehr passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-Jan (15. Juli 2011)

Moin, bin aus NRW und ziehe jetzt Zwecks Ausbildung nach Fürth, wollte mal wissen ob man sich da CC und Marathonmäßig austoben kann? Bin relativ Fit und würd gern mal wissen wo man dort Höhenmeter vernichten darf, hab sonst im inet wenig gefunden. Wär toll wenn ich hier mal ne gute info bekäme.


----------



## Markusso (15. Juli 2011)

Da gibts schon was! Höhenmeter aber eher östlich von N. raus...


----------



## d1ke (17. Juli 2011)

Kann das nur bestätigen. Bin selber zugezogen und du hast in Fürth mit dem Stadtwald erstmal ganz gut zu fahren. Höhenmetermäßg müsstest erstmal ein paar km in die fränkische Schweiz.


----------



## Markusso (17. Juli 2011)

Oder zum Moritzberg oder zum Heidenberg, oder zum Dillberg, oder... Am besten Wanderkarten kaufen

https://www.amazon.de/Nürnberger-La...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310933513&sr=1-1


https://www.amazon.de/Fritsch-Karte...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1310933598&sr=1-3


etc


----------



## smarkue (18. Juli 2011)

Zum reinen Training bietet sich auch der Fürther Solarberg (Müllberg), da machts dann halt die Menge wenn ma n paar mal rauffährt.
Schön steile hm gibts auch noch am Schuttberg hinter Burgfarrnbach.


----------



## Philipp-Jan (18. Juli 2011)

Dann kann ich mich ja doch freuen, hatte schon die reine Panik meinen Renner entstauben zu müssen.


----------



## WürfelRadler (18. Juli 2011)

Melde dich einfach, wenn du vor Ort bist. 
Am besten lernst du die Gegend kennen, 
wenn du dich bei verabredeten Touren mit anschließt. 
Geht derzeit aber meist über Facebook. 
Eine gute Gelegenheit sind auch die Dienstagsrunden vom DAV.

Ist als Training i.d.R. etwas gemütlich, es soll aber auch einige geben  
die sind halbwegs fit.


----------



## reo-fahrer (19. Juli 2011)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Ist als Training i.d.R. etwas gemütlich, es soll aber auch einige geben die sind halbwegs fit.



Das sagt der richtige


----------



## Philipp-Jan (21. August 2011)

Hallöle, bin Neufürther und wollte mich daher hier mal anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobyv (30. September 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe aktuell eine 24km Tour im Fürther Stadtwald zusammengestellt... Allerdings teilt sich diese natürlich auch mal gern die Wege mit Wanderen, Joggern etc.

Solltet Ihr Interesse haben, kommt einfach mal in Facebook vorbei (signatur). Ich zb fahre meistens dreimal die Woche.

Viele Grüße
tv


----------



## Markusso (3. Oktober 2011)

Geht eigentlich eds im Herbst mal ein Trail-Nightride ab? Könntma mal organisieren...


----------



## Philipp-Jan (5. Oktober 2011)

Hat morgen wer Lust??


----------



## TWIERTZ (7. November 2011)

Hallo, hätte auch Lust auf Trail-Nightride. Kann man da mit - wer fährt denn mal - oder bin ich im falschen Forum.


----------



## d1ke (7. November 2011)

Ich wär technisch für einen Nightride zwar ausgestattet, mein Canyon wird die Woche aber zum Service geschickt. Was hast du denn vor? Wo willst du fahren? Terminlich ginge halt frühestens nächste oder übernächste Woche.


----------



## Markusso (7. November 2011)

Wäre auch mal dabei! Aber Di gehts bei mir nicht... Wer kennt sich gut auf den Trails aus? - ich nur mittelmäßig, bin zu selten da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (7. November 2011)

Könnte Donnerstag oder Freitag eine gemeinsame Runde anbieten,
aber nicht vor 18:00 Uhr. Wetter soll ja noch gut bleiben.


----------



## Milan0 (8. November 2011)

Donnerstag würde ich auch ne kleine Runde mit drehen. Wo wollt ihr fahren?


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. November 2011)

ich müsste mal meine Erkältung loswerden, dann würde ich auch mal wieder bischen radln. Mal sehen was das bis Donnerstag wird.


----------



## Markusso (8. November 2011)

Klingt gut, wär dabei!


----------



## WürfelRadler (8. November 2011)

Treffpunkt Alte Veste hat sich bewährt.
Dann peilen wir doch Donnerstag 18:30 Uhr an.

@reo, Gute Besserung!

@Milano, den technischen Level von heute werden wir nicht ganz halten können,
eine spaßige Runde sollte aber schon möglich sein.


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2011)

Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt "Alte Veste"?

War da noch nie fahren, von daher wird es sicherlich interessant


----------



## WürfelRadler (9. November 2011)

@Milan0, guckst du hier  : 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=maps+Alte+Veste&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=49.452559,10.964913&spn=0.011187,0.032938&fb=1&gl=de&hq=Alte+Veste&hnear=0x479f57aeb5b61cd3:0xdd5daf85a98c21b7,N%C3%BCrnberg&cid=0,0,861137918503901598&sqi=2&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=0

Treffpunkt ist direkt am Parkplatz unterhalb vom Aussichtsturm.


----------



## Milan0 (9. November 2011)

Da habe ich schon 12km Anfahrtsweg. Mal schauen wie früh ich morgen aus der Arbeit komm. Sonst wird 18:30 schon richtig knapp


----------



## WürfelRadler (9. November 2011)

ein paar Minuten Karenzzeit sind immer drin


----------



## benwo (10. November 2011)

wenn es zeitlich hinhaut werde ich auch mal wieder vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (10. November 2011)

Sry, bei mir klappts nicht - das Knie streikt... Hoffe, es läuft bald wieder - vlt. nächste Woche oder so?


----------



## Philipp-Jan (10. November 2011)

Hätte ja morgen Lust.


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. November 2011)

Bin leider schon bis Mitte nächste Woche ausgebucht, aber dann wieder gerne.


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2011)

War gestern eine schöne schnelle Runde. Am Ende war ich doch schon sehr platt!


----------



## Markusso (11. November 2011)

Was seid Ihr gefahren? Mehr Strecke / Forstwege oder mehr Trailfun?


----------



## Milan0 (11. November 2011)

KP ich habe nur geschaut das ich WürfelRadler hinterher komme. 

Waren schöne Trails mit dabei. 2-3 knackigere Abfahrten, 1x Sprung  und Verbindungsforstwege halt.


----------



## Markusso (11. November 2011)

Na, das nächste Mal bin ich mit von der Partie - Knie wird schon besser!


----------



## Philipp-Jan (11. November 2011)

Irgendwer am Sonntag Lust auf ne Runde??


----------



## WürfelRadler (16. November 2011)

Bin zwar von heute noch nicht ganz wieder aufgetaut ,
aber wie siehts am Donnerstag oder Freitag mit einer Stadtwaldrunde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2011)

Donnerstag will ich im Steinbrüchlein ne kleine Runde drehen


----------



## WürfelRadler (16. November 2011)

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, komm ich am Steinbrüchlein vorbei 
(ohne Garantie ;-)  
Hatte auf einen kurzen Heimweg gehofft


----------



## Philipp-Jan (17. November 2011)

Hät ja prinzipiell auch Lust


----------



## Milan0 (17. November 2011)

Also zur Veste komme ich nicht raus. Die 12km Anfahrt habe ich schon gemerkt. 

Ich bin ziemlich sicher um 19:00 am Parkplatz vom Steinbrüchlein...


----------



## Philipp-Jan (17. November 2011)

Wo issen des?? bin zugezogen.


----------



## WürfelRadler (17. November 2011)

Philipp-Jan schrieb:


> Wo issen des?? bin zugezogen.


A73 Ausfahrt Kornburg, Richtung Worzeldorf erste Einfahrt rechts Parkplatz
Ich melde mich für Steinbrüchlein ab, wird mir heute zu spät.
18:00/18:30 eine nicht zu lange Runde an Alten Veste wäre Ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-Jan (17. November 2011)

ich ebenfalls, fahre schon weit vorher


----------



## Markusso (22. November 2011)

Geht demnächst mal wieder was Niteridiges an der AV? Ich wär wieder fit und dabei, wenn sichs einrichten lässt. Der Lampenakku strotzt jedenfalls vor Energie...


----------



## WürfelRadler (22. November 2011)

Diese Woche geht bei mir nix, bin beruflich unterwegs, 
und am Wochenende fahre ich bei Tageslicht.
Neue Woche neues Glück


----------



## WürfelRadler (22. November 2011)

Doppelpost


----------

